# 6/24 Raw Discussion Thread: The Man Man Fight Together



## Clique (Sep 9, 2007)

*


WWE said:



Shane McMahon & Drew McIntyre aren't waiting long to seek retribution...

They'll meet Roman Reigns in a 2-on-1 Handicap Match on WWE Raw!

Click to expand...














NEW United States Champion Ricochet will go one-on-one with The Phenomenal AJ Styles in a non-title match.

Click to expand...

*​


----------



## Dangerous Nemesis (Jul 20, 2016)

Ricochet/Styles could be good. Joe might interfere leading to a triple threat.


----------



## RainmakerV2 (Nov 8, 2017)

Cool. Promote two "men" loving each other and a guy who likes to play with his butthole.


WWE 2019 everyone.


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

I'm happy with AJ in the midcard, the ratings are going to be embarrassingly low with no end in sight. 

Being in the main event scene is a curse.


----------



## KingofKings1524 (Aug 27, 2007)

At this point, I’d really be ok with Brock or Bray coming out tomorrow night and destroying the entire roster one by one.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Like every week I wonder if the Iiconics will be there, but going by their social media they seem like they still haven't left Orlando, and people usually flight the day before the tapings since they have to be early there, so I don't know, hopefully they are.

Anyways, AJ/Ricochet should be great if they get time... and that's about it, not looking forward to see Becky 2 stars and her pussy boyfriend being cringey af (not entirely their fault, at least when they are together). Also fuck that Drew/Shane vs Roman shit again :fuckthis.


----------



## rexmundi (Apr 1, 2012)

Time to end the rollins as a bad ass experiment. He simply isn't believable in the role. It would be like Tom Cruise trying to be Ivan Drago. No credibility at all. :Cocky


----------



## LIL' WINNING FOOT (Sep 21, 2004)

:yawn

Again...what's the purpose of tuning in when the product is so cold and lacks energy or excitement.

Ricochet/Styles should be really good but you know it's only going to be a good match that you won't care to remember by next week. Where is the sense of urgency? Where's the captivating characters and storytelling?

It just feels like this company is on blatant cruise control (well, has been for years) until the FOX deal kicks in for October and that's not even a guarantee this product improves by then. This may be the worse this company has been in for recent memory. Like, we're getting into levels of 1995 WWF bad here. In some case, WCW 2000 bad but without the charm.


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

Ricochet vs Styles should be fire.


----------



## nWo4Lyfe420 (Apr 22, 2013)

An anti-draw power couple and a man who finger blasts his own asshole? I'll be skipping this shitshow. No reason left to watch after the burial of Lacey and Corbs.


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

RainmakerV2 said:


> Cool. Promote two "men" loving each other and a guy who likes to play with his butthole.
> 
> 
> WWE 2019 everyone.












That zoom has new meaning. :cornette


----------



## The Quintessential Mark (Mar 5, 2018)

Ace said:


> I'm happy with AJ in the midcard, the ratings are going to be embarrassingly low with no end in sight.
> 
> Being in the main event scene is a curse.


AJ needs to buy time for another shot at Rollins or whoever the champ will be, Nothing wrong with Midcard feuds with Ricochet or even Lashley in the meantime.


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)

That'll pop ratings. Putting two of the people on top for record lows together on screen...

At what point do they actually do something fresh instead of just endlessly trotting out the same few people to destroy the rest of the roster.


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

Eva MaRIHyse said:


> That'll pop ratings. Putting two of the people on top for record lows together on screen...
> 
> At what point do they actually do something fresh instead of just endlessly trotting out the same few people to destroy the rest of the roster.


When people like Fox stop giving them money. Or when AEW debuts and it ends up having a higher rating than RAW


----------



## nWo4Lyfe420 (Apr 22, 2013)

Eva MaRIHyse said:


> That'll pop ratings. Putting two of the people on top for record lows together on screen...
> 
> At what point do they actually do something fresh instead of just endlessly trotting out the same few people to destroy the rest of the roster.


The answer was right in front of their faces too


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

RainmakerV2 said:


> Cool. Promote two "men" loving each other and a guy who likes to play with his butthole.
> 
> 
> WWE 2019 everyone.


Hey, cut them some slack for trying their damnedest to be progressive, you heteronormative cis white male scumfuck bigot. >:T


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

Lumpy McRighteous said:


> Hey, cut them some slack for trying their damnedest to be progressive, you heteronormative cis white male scumfuck bigot. >:T


Maybe if they didn't do it in a way that makes them look like a shitty CW superhero show.


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

virus21 said:


> Maybe if they didn't do it in a way that makes them look like a shitty CW superhero show.


They also shouldn't forget to make the new female FOTC shamelessly take the legacy of her male predecessor and say the ratings and buyrates didn't do well under him because he's a man and obviously the future is female.

bama4


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

I read somebody saying "two men loving each other" and was like what the fuck, then I realised that meant Becky & Seth lol :lol

I'm tired of their thing already tbh lol.


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

Eva MaRIHyse said:


> At what point do they actually do something fresh instead of just endlessly trotting out the same few people to destroy the rest of the roster.


I honestly feel like they wont do anything fresh or try to do anything until AEW's weekly show starts. Though even then I don't have much hope.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1142976734767116288
+1.


----------



## Clique (Sep 9, 2007)

Showstopper said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1142976734767116288
> +1.


It’s been obvious that Baron is a dumpster fire pile of steaming garbage onscreen. Unfortunately, Baron may not be finished in the main event with Seth now that they are going with this inter-gender team angle with Baron & Lacey vs. Seth & Becky.


----------



## Dmight (Aug 31, 2016)

The Fiend gotta be there tonight. Let him in.


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)

Mango13 said:


> I honestly feel like they wont do anything fresh or try to do anything until AEW's weekly show starts. Though even then I don't have much hope.


The sad thing is even when WWE gets behind a Kofi or Becky who got organically over as opposed to being forced, they ruin it. They've pushed both of them so over the top and just have them run through everyone, especially Kofi who is suddenly being booked like Super Cena once he won the Title.

Those two are actually fresh, but because they're pushed to damn moon just like all the chosen ones they instantly feel stale as hell and no different to the McMahons pets.


----------



## JTB33b (Jun 26, 2007)

LOL at Roman a Smackdown superstar getting booked for a match on raw nearly 24 hours in advance. I thought the point of the wildcard was to get guys/girls from the other brands to show up randomly(in the kayfabe sense).


----------



## SayWhatAgain! (Jul 25, 2016)

JTB33b said:


> LOL at Roman a Smackdown superstar getting booked for a match on raw nearly 24 hours in advance. I thought the point of the wildcard was to get guys/girls from the other brands to show up randomly(in the kayfabe sense).


Raw's Dolph Ziggler & Alexa Bliss just challenged for SmackDown's top two titles. There is no brand split anymore.


----------



## LIL' WINNING FOOT (Sep 21, 2004)

The brand split is dead. As dumb as it is, the sooner you accept that reality, the less frustrated you'll be off this Wildcard rule.


----------



## SPCDRI (Mar 15, 2010)

Roman Reigns is the biggest Smackdown acquisition from a draft, yet he's on RAW just as much if not more so. Don't you remember that in all the other sports, when your team gets somebody in the draft or free agency and they play a game for their rival every week? I love all those games where Aaron Rodgers plays for the Detroit Lions and Khalil Mack plays for the Minnesota Vikings.


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

Last night killed any interest I have in this show unless Joe is moved to the main event and Bray debuts to absolutely kill Rollins. Neither of these are happening though.


----------



## SayWhatAgain! (Jul 25, 2016)

Can Bray finally debut tonight?


----------



## Stellar (May 30, 2016)

I do NOT want to see the Baron/Lacey vs. Rollins/Lynch on RAW or Extreme Rules. No one should want to see that. Especially if you're a fan of Corbin or Lacey who would only eventually lose to Rollins and Lynch.

I do NOT want to see Shane take up 20-30 minutes talking about how he wants to get revenge on Reigns.

I DO want to see them move on from some feuds and do something different.

I DO want to see the re-debut of Bray Wyatt. An appearance at least should happen tonight.

Ricochet vs. Styles will be fun. Joe will show up at some point and i'm all fine with.

WWE has got to change their use of Becky and Rollins because they are making me dislike them as each day passes.


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

Southerner said:


> I do NOT want to see the Baron/Lacey vs. Rollins/Lynch on RAW or Extreme Rules. No one should want to see that. Especially if you're a fan of Corbin or Lacey who would only eventually lose to Rollins and Lynch.
> 
> I do NOT want to see Shane take up 20-30 minutes talking about how he wants to get revenge on Reigns.
> 
> ...



I'm afraid I've got some BAD NEWS.

Shane already announced a handicapped match of him and Drew v Roman tonight.


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

Time to start getting ready for Raw:


----------



## NondescriptWWEfan (May 9, 2017)

yuck. can't wait til Becky "no dimes" drops the strap to the goddess Alexa ? and Seth faces a legitimate opponent.

til then it's Sky+ record and fast forward for me.

still in awe at how they buried joe having a 140 pound housefly pin him clean.


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

A-C-P said:


> Time to start getting ready for Raw:
> 
> https://i.imgur.com/4Wm8BKf.jpg


Fixed that for you


----------



## Zapato (Jun 7, 2015)

I’m going to assume Bray actually shows up tonight as I haven’t seen it mentioned anywhere that is there live like there was last week. It doesn’t feel right though, as following last nights show he’s just going to be hidden behind date night Seth and Becky.


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

Zapato said:


> I’m going to assume Bray actually shows up tonight as I haven’t seen it mentioned anywhere that is there live like there was last week. It doesn’t feel right though, as following last nights show he’s just going to be hidden behind date night Seth and Becky.


Probably Kofis next feud and we'll have to wait another day.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Corbin and Lacey losing. 

:banderas

At this point, Vince can light these two on fire in the middle of the ring, and I still doubt they'd get a reaction. They're dreadful filler until we get to SummerSlam.


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

Showstopper said:


> Corbin and Lacey losing.
> 
> :banderas
> 
> At this point, *Vince can light these two on fire in the middle of the ring*, and I still doubt they'd get a reaction. They're dreadful filler until we get to SummerSlam.


And they'd also still be drawing the wrong kind of heat in that scenerio :jericho2


----------



## Zapato (Jun 7, 2015)

bradatar said:


> Probably Kofis next feud and we'll have to wait another day.


Yeah makes a lot of sense, just typical ‘WWE logic’ is to throw it out there to shock when it’s a waste as no one is watching. I liked the idea of following on from that Zayn hanging segment at MITB (I think) by having one of Bray’s alter ego’s being the attacker across the brands, but that was already forgotten.


----------



## Bryan Jericho (Sep 8, 2014)

AJ/Ricochet should be great, but I probably would have saved that for a PPV or something. Shane/Drew vs Roman I have zero interest in. And I can only hope we dont get Rollins/Becky vs Corbin/Lacey. Those feuds should be over now and moving on to something else.


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

Zapato said:


> Yeah makes a lot of sense, just typical ‘WWE logic’ is to throw it out there to shock when it’s a waste as no one is watching. I liked the idea of following on from that Zayn hanging segment at MITB (I think) by having one of Bray’s alter ego’s being the attacker across the brands, but that was already forgotten.


I was a big proprietor of that. Still literally zero follow up to him being strung up or the Big E attack that I guess we just accept as Dolph now.


----------



## nWo4Lyfe420 (Apr 22, 2013)




----------



## Honey Bucket (Jul 3, 2012)

Only watching (the thread - like fuck am I watching the show) for the appearance of Bray. FFH is over so it’s pretty clear he’s making an appearance of some sort tonight.


----------



## mellison24 (Feb 10, 2011)

nWo4Lyfe420 said:


>


Lacey can do that to me anytime


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

Joe lost the title and Becky is stuck in a lovebird angle. WWE just casually ruining all of my favorites. 

I can't believe Becky has been reduced to this garbage :tripsscust


----------



## Shaun_27 (Apr 12, 2011)

Midcard Styles has some real potential.


----------



## Tk Adeyemi (Feb 14, 2019)

You diss Becky all the time but you support the iconics, the irony.?????


----------



## Tk Adeyemi (Feb 14, 2019)

She’s not the answer, she gets go away heat. You are becoming really cringe with this Lacey Evans thing. Do u have pictures of her on ur wall.?????


----------



## Buffy The Vampire Slayer (May 31, 2011)

NondescriptWWEfan said:


> yuck. can't wait til Becky "no dimes" drops the strap to the goddess Alexa <span class="emoji-outer emoji-sizer"><span class="emoji-inner" style="background: url(chrome-extension://immhpnclomdloikkpcefncmfgjbkojmh/emoji-data/sheet_apple_32.png);background-position:61.98589894242068% 4.054054054054054%;background-size:5418.75% 5418.75%" data-codepoints="1f618"></span></span> and Seth faces a legitimate opponent.
> 
> til then it's Sky+ record and fast forward for me.
> 
> still in awe at how they buried joe having a 140 pound housefly pin him clean.


If Charlotte couldn't stop Becky at Hell In A Cell 2018 to WM 35, Ronda couldn't beat Becky at WM 35, Lacey couldn't beat her the two pay per views in a roll, Charlotte couldn't beat her without interference, then what in what world do you think Alexa can dethrone Becky at this stage in both of their careers?


----------



## WWEfan4eva (Feb 23, 2005)

Becky is really ruined 

I hope Bayley comes tonight


----------



## blaird (Nov 1, 2017)

Odds bray makes an appearance tonight?? Was supposed to be at last week raw and ppv last night so hopefully he shows up. Hopefully Vince lets it be a shock instead of advertising it.


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

Here for the Lacey Evans show


----------



## sara sad (Jan 30, 2017)

Buffy The Vampire Slayer said:


> If Charlotte couldn't stop Becky at Hell In A Cell 2018 to WM 35, Ronda couldn't beat Becky at WM 35, Lacey couldn't beat her the two pay per views in a roll, Charlotte couldn't beat her without interference, then what in what world do you think Alexa can dethrone Becky at this stage in both of their careers?


Well she has to drop it sometime right? and who in RAW is more credible then Alexa? Sasha isn't coming back anytime soon. and Ronda is to busy trying to get pregnant. so Alexa is the only possible option left since Lacey is clearly not gonna win now.


----------



## Buffy The Vampire Slayer (May 31, 2011)

sara sad said:


> Well she has to drop it sometime right? and who in RAW is more credible then Alexa? Sasha isn't coming back anytime soon. and Ronda is to busy trying to get pregnant. so Alexa is the only possible option left since Lacey is clearly not gonna win now.


And Alexa just lost to Bayley in a feud. Alexa is most likely going to be busy with Nikki Cross, in which is her focus right now instead of a title.


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

Mango13 said:


> Here for *the Lacey Evans show*


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

A-C-P said:


>


----------



## Buffy The Vampire Slayer (May 31, 2011)

Mango13 said:


> Here for the Lacey Evans show


----------



## nWo4Lyfe420 (Apr 22, 2013)

Mango13 said:


> Here for the Lacey Evans show


----------



## SayWhatAgain! (Jul 25, 2016)

A-C-P said:


> Time to start getting ready for Raw:





















Ok, i'm ready.


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

Here hoping for Bray and that’s about it. They ruined their other heels last night. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## nWo4Lyfe420 (Apr 22, 2013)

bradatar said:


> Here hoping for Bray and that’s about it. They ruined their other heels last night.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


The rumors of the winner takes all tag match has me excited. That being setup and Bray's re-debut could make this worth watching after all.


----------



## Buffy The Vampire Slayer (May 31, 2011)

Sami Zayn will be facing Kofi Kingston tonight.


----------



## Stellar (May 30, 2016)

So it looks like Rollins and Lynch will indeed to be starting off RAW, like we all figured.

Also planned is Kingston vs. Zayn. Don't care about that match at all. A shame that they have screwed up with Zayn so much.

Since WWE is advertising "Triple Main Event" for RAW with Styles vs. Ricochet, Kingston vs. Zayn and Reigns vs. Shane/McIntyre, they could really save Rollins/Lynch vs. Corbin/Evans for Extreme Rules. Ugh.


----------



## LIL' WINNING FOOT (Sep 21, 2004)

:yawn


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Plans for Kofi tonight? Have him defeat one of those guys... I don't remember their names... Eric Cartman and Kyle Broflovski... Or Kevin Owens and Sami Zayn... Whatever... Yeah! Such a good shit! :vince


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

Bleh to Seth & Becky storyline. I don't want Seth in this, I want him on his own. Last week with him rampaging with the chair was so cool, they've ruined that now.


----------



## WWEfan4eva (Feb 23, 2005)

Can someone post Bayley pics

I'm not on my PC


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Man, just when I thought there wasn't a way to make me dislike Becky more this shit happens :lol. Not here for the show of The Man and his bitch (you pick who is who)

Give me Iiconics, only reason why I am here


----------



## Leon Knuckles (Sep 2, 2013)

*TIME FOR RAW YALL








*


----------



## Mainboy (Jan 30, 2012)

People 

We need Iconic and Lacey Evans gifs please.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Crowd sounds hot


----------



## Mugging of Cena (Jul 29, 2014)

Fuck I missed Lacey in a sexy ref outfit last night. Please, WF faithful, hit me with some pics and/or gifs. :cozy


----------



## deepelemblues (Sep 26, 2011)

Time for my first extended raw viewing in like a month :mark:

I wanna see who challenges the manly men now

Although of course it will still be Corbin and lacey because whyyyy

Also must find out who the manliest man in the manly men is 

I'm either gonna be passed out from too many blunts or wishing i were dead by 9:45


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Seth with another pop and chants that certain scrubs in WWE would kill to have.

:banderas


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

They are really running that so dry. Like we get it, Seth & Becky are a couple. Stop mentioning it.


----------



## nWo4Lyfe420 (Apr 22, 2013)

Becky's boyfriend?


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

We're here...

Hope Rollins' balls are doing good tonight.


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1143286250557923328


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

I miss champions.


----------



## MrJT (Feb 21, 2015)

i'm already cringing unbearably.


----------



## RainmakerV2 (Nov 8, 2017)

BORE ME DOWNNNNN

CUCK ME DOWNNNN


PEG ME DOWNNN


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Predictable lame beginning . Lemme guess Corbin and Lacey to come out too
:cole


----------



## Therapy (Jul 28, 2011)

And the segment instantly ruined


----------



## rexmundi (Apr 1, 2012)

Tepid response for little sethie. :Cocky


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

I hate this already. STOP RUINING SETH. For a real life couple, these two are so awkward.


----------



## zipperblues (Apr 1, 2019)

Becky is going to ruin Seth so badly for me. Seth's cool enough but he can't stand up to the hurricane of awful that is The Man.


----------



## RainmakerV2 (Nov 8, 2017)

At least kiss the chick or grab her ass or something.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Those pops.

:banderas


----------



## kingnoth1n (Nov 21, 2016)

RainmakerV2 said:


> BORE ME DOWNNNNN
> 
> CUCK ME DOWNNNN
> 
> ...


And he gets interupted by his woman, and doesn't even try to correct that. the cringe fest continues.


----------



## just_one (Jan 3, 2012)

is wyatt confirmed to debut tonight?


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

It's the new LOVE COUPLE. How cute. More GF n BF stuff lol


----------



## BarackYoMama (Mar 26, 2009)

ngl, shocked they didn't come out together to Becky's music.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Becky's kicks are fire.


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

I hate cringing 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

National Weather Emergency is fuggin up this promo for me right now!

FFS!


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Great more cringe... and did Becky just forget her lines? cause that was awkward as fuck.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Mainboy said:


> People
> 
> We need Iconic and Lacey Evans gifs please.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

WWE wonders why they are tanking in attendance. They are predictable and cringey. They have to change their strategy ASAP.


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

Becky is the alpha star here.


----------



## RainmakerV2 (Nov 8, 2017)

God this is so bad. Please stop.


----------



## rexmundi (Apr 1, 2012)

Becky more over than her boyfriend. :beckylol


----------



## Mainboy (Jan 30, 2012)

Mordecay said:


>


Only reason why i still watch raw :sodone


----------



## kingnoth1n (Nov 21, 2016)

bradatar said:


> I hate cringing
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


God....he comes off as a serious dweeb.


----------



## Therapy (Jul 28, 2011)

Ugggggggh, this is so cringe..


----------



## nWo4Lyfe420 (Apr 22, 2013)




----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

EdgeheadStingerfan said:


> National Weather Emergency is fuggin up this promo for me right now!
> 
> FFS!


Mother Nature trying to send a Tornado to your house to save you from watching this show.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Here comes Lacey N Corbin. Yawn. NEXT
:mj


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Fuck me the cringe is real


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

KING CORBIN TO SAVE THE DAY 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Hahahahah Told You. HERE THEY COME.


----------



## The_Workout_Buddy (Jan 11, 2014)

Let me guess.... Intergender tag team main event.


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

FUUUUUUUUUUUCK they're actually gonna do this fucking intergender tag match at the next ppv aren't they? man fuck this company.


----------



## Bryan Jericho (Sep 8, 2014)

Oh how I wish this was a day when Rollins could curb stomp Miss Botch Evans.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

It's Lacey-No-ass. 

:bjpenn


----------



## zipperblues (Apr 1, 2019)

This is the worst thing I have ever seen.


----------



## Mainboy (Jan 30, 2012)

AEW 2nd ppv is this saturday and WWE have this :ha


----------



## Randy Lahey (Apr 14, 2014)

EdgeheadStingerfan said:


> National Weather Emergency is fuggin up this promo for me right now!
> 
> FFS!


A Severe Thunderstorm Watch is more entertaining than Seth Rollins


----------



## rexmundi (Apr 1, 2012)

Boyfriend, girlfriend. Is this written for the tweener crowd? :heston


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

Mix Tag Match playas


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

Seth's movements while the chicks are going at it lol.

It's ok Seth, you can touch girls to remove them from each other.


----------



## kingnoth1n (Nov 21, 2016)

There are actual ppl on this forum that defend this shit too, luls.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Its the 2019 Mixed Match Challenge ONLY on the WWE NETWORK!!!!
:cole
:cole
:cole


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Seth /Becky v Corbin/Lacey, playa.


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

Has Corbin ever gotten the upper hand ever 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Do they just not have any other opponents for Seth besides Baron or what? cause if not this company is in serious trouble.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

Gotta love how Corbin looks like an applebees employee and Lacey looks like a cracker barrel employee.


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

LOL @ Corbin!!!


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

Can we do this mixed tag match on Raw and get it over with now instead of the PPV?

Also I give credit to Lacey for doing that brawl in those heels.


----------



## nWo4Lyfe420 (Apr 22, 2013)

Put on an apron cuck boy :heston


----------



## kingnoth1n (Nov 21, 2016)

TheLooseCanon said:


> Seth's movements while the chicks are going at it lol.
> 
> It's ok Seth, you can touch girls to remove them from each other.


Yeah bro, and his woman pushes him and corrects him. LOL.


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

Put on an apron :buried

This is going to kill Seth.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

C R I N G E as F U C K
fpalm


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Both these feuds need to end.


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

Baron with WWE's promo of the year. :lol

Seth, go make Becky a sandwich!


----------



## Mainboy (Jan 30, 2012)

I would much rather watch a tarantula shred it's skin than this shit for 3 hours straight.


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

Corbin laying down Truth bombs 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Yay a pointless mixed tag match. Corbin needs to leave the main-event ASAP and I'll never get into Seth/Becky being an item on TV. Keep that shit behind the scenes.


----------



## rexmundi (Apr 1, 2012)

Corbin calls out Captain Cuck. roud


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Mixed Tag......PPV Time!!!!!
:cole


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

I'm convinced Vince is trying to bury Seth so it "makes sense" to go back to Roman.


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

Becky Lynch and Seth Rollins's charisma is night and day


----------



## MrJT (Feb 21, 2015)

stop calling ppl dopes and planks Becky, jesus christ she's cringe.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Corbin and Lacey to be gone soon. Thank God.

:banderas


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

Seth Rollins was just verbally buried


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Seth getting :buried


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

TheLooseCanon said:


> Baron with WWE's promo of the year. :lol
> 
> Seth, go make Becky a sandwich!


Oh the irony Corbin saying that when he looks like he serves food for a living.


----------



## RainmakerV2 (Nov 8, 2017)

Seth is DEAD. BURIED. Corbin just took his fucking SOUL.


----------



## Kowalski's Killer (Aug 23, 2013)

Make me a sandwich Bitch!


----------



## Therapy (Jul 28, 2011)

I'm shocked! A mixed tag match! This never happens!

Wait.. :lol @ a fucking PPV?


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Damn. This show is off to a shit start. I'm almost ashamed I'm watching this. Come on WWE. Do better.


----------



## nWo4Lyfe420 (Apr 22, 2013)

"fuhgeddaboutit"

Crowd goes dead :beckylol


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

Of course the cringe lords are left standing tall in the ring :eyeroll


----------



## Bryan Jericho (Sep 8, 2014)

ANOTHER match for those 2? More botching from Evans incoming. Hell she couldn't even walk to the ring without tripping last night.


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Wow they are seriously doing an intergender tag match as the main event of the next ppv, lol AEW please Save_Us.


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

prosperwithdeen said:


> Becky Lynch and Seth Rollins's charisma is night and day


 Becky is a million times more cringey than Seth and he's a fucking corny top WWE baby.


----------



## deepelemblues (Sep 26, 2011)

i can't take more than short bursts of lacey's accent

she needs to slow down and really do it


----------



## ChairShotToTheHead (Jul 22, 2018)

God I love Corbin.

Becky and Seth don't work well together at all.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Therapy said:


> I'm shocked! A mixed tag match! This never happens!
> 
> Wait.. <img src="http://i.imgur.com/EGDmCdR.gif?1?6573" border="0" alt="" title="Laugh" class="inlineimg" /> @ a fucking PPV?


Yes the Main Event!!!!!
:russo


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Extreme Rules? They couldn't end this shit tonight? This is death. :tripsscust


----------



## rexmundi (Apr 1, 2012)

Awful segment both in composition and delivery. The "deafening" crowd. :Cocky


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

Ugh. WWE is ruining one of my favourites


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

The highlight of that segment was Corbin's promo.

Part 1 of Seth's burial.

Man's man fpalm


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

It would be so awesome to see Corbin and Lacey walk away with the straps!

Even though Seth is my current fav.


----------



## Mainboy (Jan 30, 2012)

Can the fans please shit on this tonight.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

AJ Styles and Ricochet tonight :banderas :banderas


----------



## The_Workout_Buddy (Jan 11, 2014)

I guess anyone can book PPV matches now.


----------



## The Capo (Mar 13, 2017)

My god can they get any more predictable


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kingnoth1n (Nov 21, 2016)

Ace said:


> Put on an apron :buried
> 
> This is going to kill Seth.


Seths apron:


----------



## Kowalski's Killer (Aug 23, 2013)

So this match is going to HEADLINE a pay per view?


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

SAMCRO said:


> Wow they are seriously doing an intergender tag match as the main event of the next ppv, lol AEW please Save_Us.


Yep. Fyter Fest this Saturday I assure you will STOMP the stomping ground ppv :lol


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

Mox Girl said:


> Ugh. WWE is ruining one of my favourites


 Look at the Seth thread, no one is posting in it because they know Vince is going to kill him.


----------



## nWo4Lyfe420 (Apr 22, 2013)

Last chance to save your company Vince. Show us there's still an ounce of genius left in ya.


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

This can't be happening


----------



## The3 (Aug 20, 2018)

Rollins losing his belt at Extreme Rules , All you need is for Evans to pin Becky for both belt to change hands


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

This 8-Man tag match is gonna be awesome!


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

Also Becky & Seth have no chemistry despite being a real life couple. Seth had more chemistry with Mox than he does with Becky LOL.


----------



## GloriousLunatic (Jul 5, 2018)

Seth Rollins and Becky Lynch as The Top Champions of their divisions on RAW are not drawing jack squat.

But Baron Corbin and Lacey Evans as the Top Champions on RAW would.


----------



## Randy Lahey (Apr 14, 2014)

Seth needs a new shirt that has his face on it, and below the caption "Makin Sandwiches"


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Kowalski's Killer said:


> So this match is going to HEADLINE a pay per view?


Yep!!! Extreme Mixed Tag BROTHER
:hogan


----------



## Therapy (Jul 28, 2011)

They are seriously putting what was once a Facebook exclusive match, as a PPV Main Event? :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol


----------



## TyAbbotSucks (Dec 10, 2013)

That 8 man should be fire


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Lol just giving away AJ vs Ricochet on Raw...this fucking company man you can't make this shit up.

So we get AJ vs Ricochet on Raw, but we gotta wait 3 weeks at the ppv for some shitty intergender tag team match as the main event, nice real nice, that makes alot of fucking sense.


----------



## BarackYoMama (Mar 26, 2009)

Lacey and Corbin losing to matches in a row, gets another title shot. 


I demand Ziggler get another one now.


----------



## RainmakerV2 (Nov 8, 2017)

Lmao how can any of you want Seth to be champ? Dude is DEAD. His career is OVER. Get the fucking title off him.


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

Soundgarden t-shirt :mark


----------



## zipperblues (Apr 1, 2019)

nWo4Lyfe420 said:


> "fuhgeddaboutit"
> 
> Crowd goes dead :beckylol


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

Roman vs Shane > mixed title match.

This is one instance I'd prefer Roman to close in a non title.

At least you know there will be insane spots in a Roman and Shane match.


----------



## deepelemblues (Sep 26, 2011)

EdgeheadStingerfan said:


> This 8-Man tag match is gonna be awesome!


yes it will probably be a pretty good match that will go mostly unnoticed because of the overwhelming stench emanating from the rest of the show


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Therapy said:


> They are seriously putting what was once a Facebook exclusive match, as a PPV Main Event? <img src="http://i.imgur.com/EGDmCdR.gif?1?6573" border="0" alt="" title="Laugh" class="inlineimg" /> <img src="http://i.imgur.com/EGDmCdR.gif?1?6573" border="0" alt="" title="Laugh" class="inlineimg" /> <img src="http://i.imgur.com/EGDmCdR.gif?1?6573" border="0" alt="" title="Laugh" class="inlineimg" /> <img src="http://i.imgur.com/EGDmCdR.gif?1?6573" border="0" alt="" title="Laugh" class="inlineimg" /> <img src="http://i.imgur.com/EGDmCdR.gif?1?6573" border="0" alt="" title="Laugh" class="inlineimg" /> <img src="http://i.imgur.com/EGDmCdR.gif?1?6573" border="0" alt="" title="Laugh" class="inlineimg" /> <img src="http://i.imgur.com/EGDmCdR.gif?1?6573" border="0" alt="" title="Laugh" class="inlineimg" /> <img src="http://i.imgur.com/EGDmCdR.gif?1?6573" border="0" alt="" title="Laugh" class="inlineimg" /> <img src="http://i.imgur.com/EGDmCdR.gif?1?6573" border="0" alt="" title="Laugh" class="inlineimg" />


Yep. Everyone is wanting this match so why not?
:mj2


----------



## Bryan Jericho (Sep 8, 2014)

Bryan here to try and carry Rowan & The Revival? Well if anyone can do it its Bryan.


----------



## Rankles75 (May 29, 2011)

Real life relationships should never be referenced in a wrestling ring. All this storyline is doing is damaging both Rollins and Lynch.


----------



## nWo4Lyfe420 (Apr 22, 2013)

RainmakerV2 said:


> Lmao how can any of you want Seth to be champ? Dude is DEAD. His career is OVER. Get the fucking title off him.


Ya know what kills them most is the LADY that these geeks despise more than anyone is the one who buried him :heston


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

RainmakerV2 said:


> Lmao how can any of you want Seth to be champ? Dude is DEAD. His career is OVER. Get the fucking title off him.


 Man I thought AJ had it bad with the low blows, this dude's character is a cuck who gets roasted by Corbin and Lacey fpalm

Vince hates his top babyfaces.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Hoping AJ turns heel tonight :mark


----------



## kingnoth1n (Nov 21, 2016)

This angle
Noone:
Literally everyone in this thread currently:










I love it.


----------



## GloriousLunatic (Jul 5, 2018)

I'm not buying Seth and Becky dating in real life.

Seth Rollins in real life ain't dating a irish ginger. Look at his past girls hes dated.


----------



## WWEfan4eva (Feb 23, 2005)

Lacey/Corbin going to lose at ER


----------



## EmbassyForever (Dec 29, 2011)

Becky's boyfriend is pathetic.


----------



## bloc (Jun 30, 2015)

It'll be awkward if they break up


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Never in a million years I thought I would be rooting for Corbin and Lacey, but here we are.


----------



## GloriousLunatic (Jul 5, 2018)

TyAbbotSucks said:


> That 8 man should be fire


What a joke that Wild card rule is.


----------



## rexmundi (Apr 1, 2012)

So Bryan and Rowan get their first win as champions and are probably losing now? Brilliant booking. :eyeroll


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

AJ vs Ricochet I predict will not end today we may see it at Extreme Rules. But the fact that the next PPV is likely yet another shitstink of a ppv would make it 3 in a row that have ultimately been shitstain PPVS :lol


----------



## Bryan Jericho (Sep 8, 2014)

How can The Tag Champions be facing their main rivals? Big E and Woods lost last night, they shouldnt be in line to get a tag title match.


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)




----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

SMH wasting Daniel Bryan in these jobber matches


----------



## #BestForBusiness (Jun 18, 2015)

GloriousLunatic said:


> I'm not buying Seth and Becky dating in real life.
> 
> Seth Rollins in real life ain't dating a irish ginger. Look at his past girls hes dated.


I still think they're just fuck buddies.


----------



## Dave Santos (Sep 27, 2016)

Chan Hung said:


> WWE wonders why they are tanking in attendance. They are predictable and cringey. They have to change their strategy ASAP.


The arena capacity attendance looks to be 10 000 people. But the upper bowl looks empty for Raw.


----------



## Randy Lahey (Apr 14, 2014)

GloriousLunatic said:


> I'm not buying Seth and Becky dating in real life.
> 
> Seth Rollins in real life ain't dating a irish ginger. Look at his past girls hes dated.


I could believe it. Becky is a tomboy, and Seth has a very feminine voice.


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

I don't want Becky in this stupid fuckin shit. WWE can never do anything right.


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

Mordecay said:


> Never in a million years I thought I would be rooting for Corbin and Lacey, but here we are.




Welcome to the dark side 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ChairShotToTheHead (Jul 22, 2018)

nWo4Lyfe420 said:


> Last chance to save your company Vince. Show us there's still an ounce of genius left in ya.


Yeah man Lacey and Corbin need to take those fucking titles and run the show. I'm not a huge Lacey fan but this needs to happen, Corbin needs a run.


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

Cringe close-ups of grown men chanting the New Day's promo.


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

I know I can't do it, but I feel like beating Seth's *(character)* ass for being such a bitch.

Grow a fucking pair.


----------



## zipperblues (Apr 1, 2019)

Rowan with the Soundgarden shirt, especially awesome given where they are tonight.


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

So once again i assume Extreme Rules will have maybe 1 or 2 matches with extreme rules applied, that will consist of kendo sticks and chairs, and maybe a table bump. And the main event will not have weapons and just be a standard tag match, so the fucking main event of the ppv called Extreme Rules wont have any weapons used, lol.


----------



## GloriousLunatic (Jul 5, 2018)

If it was my promotion. Baron Corbin and Lacey Evans would be the top champions in my promotion.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Mox Girl said:


> Also Becky & Seth have no chemistry despite being a real life couple. Seth had more chemistry with Mox than he does with Becky LOL.


Seth had more chemistry with Jason Jordan than he does with Becky :lmao


----------



## deepelemblues (Sep 26, 2011)

seth rollins was the architect of the strongest faction in WWF in years

now he's whatever this is

would the architect of the shield talk and act like this?

:no:

ever since he broke up the shield to join the authority seth has been booked as a chickenshit in his personality, or that and his tactics both

frequently chickenshit the whole way as a heel, chickenshit personality face 

just saying that's really dumb


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

Fucking party in the ring right now 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kingnoth1n (Nov 21, 2016)

TheLooseCanon said:


>


That geek lyfe


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

GloriousLunatic said:


> I'm not buying Seth and Becky dating in real life.
> 
> Seth Rollins in real life ain't dating a irish ginger. Look at his past girls hes dated.


Right? I was going to comment, was it just me or do they have like no chemistry. Last night was even worse. Kept staring at each other, hug, stare, hug, stare.


----------



## RainmakerV2 (Nov 8, 2017)

Ace said:


> Man I thought AJ had it bad with the low blows, this dude's character is a cuck who gets roasted by Corbin and Lacey fpalm
> 
> Vince hates his top babyfaces.


Corbin told him to put on an apron and make a sandwich and he stood there and said nothing. And you know how WWE is scripted so its supposed to be that way LMAO.



Dudes DONE man. Holy crap im dead


----------



## nWo4Lyfe420 (Apr 22, 2013)




----------



## SPCDRI (Mar 15, 2010)

New Day sucks ass, and these guys lost at the PPV so why are they still getting title shots?


----------



## zipperblues (Apr 1, 2019)

Mordecay said:


> Seth had more chemistry with Jason Jordan than he does with Becky :lmao


Seth must be an ass man


----------



## GloriousLunatic (Jul 5, 2018)

bradatar said:


> Welcome to the dark side
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


No. Welcome to the party I started months ago. More and more people turning up at my door wanting in.


----------



## Therapy (Jul 28, 2011)

Dave Santos said:


> The arena capacity attendance looks to be 10 000 people. But the upper bowl looks empty for Raw.


Sounds like last nights PPV


----------



## Bryan Jericho (Sep 8, 2014)

Bryan still over huge despite being stuck in a tag team.


----------



## kingnoth1n (Nov 21, 2016)

Im dangerously close to canceling the network, I seen all the great stuff a million times and looking back at that shit just makes me sad, and I dont like the idea of giving this company any money at all anymore. I just want to watch their demise on streams.


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

Mordecay said:


> Seth had more chemistry with Jason Jordan than he does with Becky :lmao


I posted last night that Mark Henry and Mae Young was more believable as a couple on screen, as compared to last night's awkward celebration.


----------



## Stellar (May 30, 2016)

Seth Rollins.. The Mans Man.

Lacey Evans looking great like usual.

Here we go with the pointless 8 man tag team match.


----------



## kingnoth1n (Nov 21, 2016)

Therapy said:


> Sounds like last nights PPV


Worse than house show attendance. beyond pathetic.


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

DAT DB face turn is gonna be epic!


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

Bryan burying the tag division is funny 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bryan Jericho (Sep 8, 2014)

Would be great if this somehow led to a SD vs RAW tag team title unification. With Bryan/Rowan winning of course.


----------



## nWo4Lyfe420 (Apr 22, 2013)




----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Really, Bryan the first one gone?! fpalm


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

FFS Bryan eating the pin and not Rowen


----------



## Therapy (Jul 28, 2011)

Of course Vince would job out DB like a NXT callup in his home state


----------



## rexmundi (Apr 1, 2012)

Great idea. Eliminate the only guy the crowd cares about.


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

OK so this match is being booked correctly with the correct order of eliminations. 

And the Top Guys costing The Planet's Champions.


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

Time to dim the lights...


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

Therapy said:


> Of course Vince would job out DB like a NXT callup in his home state


Vince does that to 99% of wrestlers in their home state


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1143311411331944448


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

This new no wrestling on commercials is so dumb look how sloppy that was 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

They protecting Rowan a little bit too much.


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Lol Seth and Becky look so awkwardly uncomfortable around each other, is this how they are irl as well? just no chemistry whatsoever jesus.


----------



## deepelemblues (Sep 26, 2011)

Lacey could be over af if they play up her visual appeal and distinctiveness and she gets experience developing her character and it is given the space to develop naturally

Vince will allow none of this to happen

Lacey back in 2001 BAHGAWWW :bahgawd


----------



## kingnoth1n (Nov 21, 2016)

birthday_massacre said:


> FFS Bryan eating the pin and not Rowen


Embarassing, but I love it, makes the company look worse.


----------



## Tk Adeyemi (Feb 14, 2019)

Damn I never thought I would say this but Becky is a way bigger star than the universal champion.


----------



## nWo4Lyfe420 (Apr 22, 2013)




----------



## rexmundi (Apr 1, 2012)

Bryan Jericho said:


> Would be great if this somehow led to a SD vs RAW tag team title unification. With Bryan/Rowan winning of course.


I imagine that's where it's headed provide that Bryan doesn't keep eating pins.


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

wkc_23 said:


> They protecting Rowan a little bit too much.




He’s actually been one of the most protected wrestlers on the roster for a while now it’s strange 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Kowalski's Killer (Aug 23, 2013)

Revival vs. The Usos should be good. I'd be happy if they just went at it for an hour.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

zipperblues said:


> Seth must be an ass man


Why is he dating Becky then? Should be dating Bayley or Mandy

Unless he is an "ass man" like Ricochet :jericho2


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

Remember when Rowan was a creepy clown for a week 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SPCDRI (Mar 15, 2010)

Commercials still going, lol. Wonder how happy that Washington crowd is for a Daniel Bryan rollup elimination and a 4 minute stoppage to the tag team match.


----------



## Mainboy (Jan 30, 2012)

Wait thought they were having no fighting during breaks :ha


----------



## zipperblues (Apr 1, 2019)

If they're going to do elimination/rounds type matches, they could get more people promo time by having them cut promos during the breaks for the live crowd. Let them go without a script and just try to get over, it'd be great practice.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

oh so the WWE really did the whole stopping the match during an ad thing


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

bradatar said:


> He’s actually been one of the most protected wrestlers on the roster for a while now it’s strange
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Yeah, it's weird. He was like the jobber in the Wyatt Family, yet we're suppose to take him seriously now?!?


----------



## deepelemblues (Sep 26, 2011)

Mordecay said:


> Why is he dating Becky then? Should be dating Bayley or Mandy
> 
> Unless he is an "ass man" like Ricochet :jericho2


if he's like Ricochet, Becky doesn't need to have an ass to help him with being an ass man like Ricochet


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Is Teddy Long secretly running the company now or what? cause it seems like theres an unhealthy amount of tag team matches being made every week, and now we got one main eventing the next ppv.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

bradatar said:


> Remember when Rowan was a creepy clown for a week
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


He was lol>?


----------



## zipperblues (Apr 1, 2019)

Mordecay said:


> Why is he dating Becky then? Should be dating Bayley or Mandy
> 
> Unless he is an "ass man" like Ricochet :jericho2


I meant that as the reason he had more chemistry with JJ


----------



## Tk Adeyemi (Feb 14, 2019)

I just read through this post, it’s hilarious ya all complain about Becky but she’s the man and she’s more over than all ur favorite wrestlers and the freaking universal champ??????


----------



## deepelemblues (Sep 26, 2011)

Mainboy said:


> Wait thought they were having no fighting during breaks :ha


i figured they would do this, brawling during the commercial breaks that is irrelevant to the match

they gotta do something, my god the crowds if they just stood around during commercials. what the first crowds would do, and what the crowds after that would look like :ha


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

SAMCRO said:


> Is Teddy Long secretly running the company now or what? cause it seems like theres an unhealthy amount of tag team matches being made every week, and now we got one main eventing the next ppv.


Its how they are fitting the rest of the roster into matches like they do the 24/7 segments so htey can have the same 5-6 people on both SD and Raw and have the shows revolve around them


----------



## bloc (Jun 30, 2015)

Lmao the bell ringing wtf were they doing this entire time then?


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

Mordecay said:


> Unless he is an "ass man" like Ricochet :jericho2



he likes it when Becky pounds his booty hole with a strap on :maury


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

birthday_massacre said:


> He was lol>?




Yeah he had slow creepy music too but then they dumped it right away 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dukenukem3do (Jan 31, 2011)

SAMCRO said:


> Is Teddy Long secretly running the company now or what? cause it seems like theres an unhealthy amount of tag team matches being made every week, and now we got one main eventing the next ppv.




Which is I find ironic when the wwe doesn’t even care about their own tag division 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Stellar (May 30, 2016)

So they brawled during the commercial break? I guess that news of them not wanting wrestling to happen during the commercial break was right.


----------



## zipperblues (Apr 1, 2019)

I know the Steiners bulldog isn't their FINISHER but that's a damn finishing move.


----------



## Therapy (Jul 28, 2011)

Wait.. So they can "wrestle" during commercials but "it doesn't count" until the bell rings again?... :lol THE FUCK kind of asshattery is that?


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Lol if ur Ricochet how do you show up for work the following Monday and look anyone in the eye? just imagine a vid of yours leaked of you fingering your ass and everyone at your job knows about it and you have to show up for work and face all of them.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

so both tag team champions eat pins lol

fuck this company

match should have ended with both tag champs facing off. It was dumb to have them on the same team.


----------



## kingnoth1n (Nov 21, 2016)

zipperblues said:


> I know the Steiners bulldog isn't their FINISHER but that's a damn finishing move.


Seriously can't believe they let those guys kick out of that.


----------



## rexmundi (Apr 1, 2012)

AEW > this match and the horrific opener.


----------



## patpat (Feb 17, 2019)

They are killing seth. Vince is doing it on purpose it's not possible.


----------



## SPCDRI (Mar 15, 2010)

that was a nice spot.


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

Therapy said:


> Wait.. So they can "wrestle" during commercials but "it doesn't count" until the bell rings again?... :lol THE FUCK kind of asshattery is that?


:vince


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

A fucking tug of war 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

Braun and Lashley feud is still going? :lol tug of war? :lol


----------



## kingnoth1n (Nov 21, 2016)

Nice way to get your champs over.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Tug of war :HA


----------



## deepelemblues (Sep 26, 2011)

birthday_massacre said:


> so both tag team champions eat pins lol
> 
> fuck this company
> 
> match should have ended with both tag champs facing off. It was dumb to have them on the same team.


:fact


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

I'm not a Braun fan, but it's a shame how they book him. There's gotta be something better for him to do.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

SAMCRO said:


> Lol if ur Ricochet how do you show up for work the following Monday and look anyone in the eye? just imagine a vid of yours leaked of you fingering your ass and everyone at your job knows about it and you have to show up for work and face all of them.


Like everyone does not masturbate lol

If a girl was doing this, most of the people give him shit for it would be saying how hot it was


----------



## SPCDRI (Mar 15, 2010)

A tug of war competition? That's really sports-orientated. 

Oh brother.


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

Had to step away.... who won the tag match and what's happened since?


----------



## rexmundi (Apr 1, 2012)

So Lashley wins the tug o' war then the tiebreaker next week is The Circle jerk. :lol


----------



## Bryan Jericho (Sep 8, 2014)

I really wish they'd actually do something with Lashley. Hell have him show up on SD and destroy Kofi. Instead, a tug of war?


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

wkc_23 said:


> Tug of war :HA


Lol its gonna be so easy for AEW to put this shithole out of business. Vince has legit competition on the horizon and he's still not even trying to put on a good show, i guess he wants the fucking place to die.


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

birthday_massacre said:


> Like everyone does not masturbate lol
> 
> If a girl was doing this, most of the people give him shit for it would be saying how hot it was


Of course everyone masturbates, everyone however doesn't finger blast their chili ring


----------



## Therapy (Jul 28, 2011)

SPCDRI said:


> A tug of war competition? That's really sports-orientated.
> 
> Oh brother.


Next week Holey Moley invades RAW! 

ONE ON ONE MINIATURE GOLF TO DETERMINE THE NUMBER ONE CONTENDER!! :cole


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

I SAW ABBY


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

ABBY BEHIND MIZ


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

Awesome Truth shenanigans ahead.


----------



## deepelemblues (Sep 26, 2011)

rexmundi said:


> So Lashley wins the tug o' war then the tiebreaker next week is The Circle jerk. :lol


the tiebreaker is the ricochet challenge :mj4


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

"Quick, WWE is dying. I should have never hated Lesnar's title run. I'm so sorry for cheering bland indy guys with neckbeards! Please help!"

:heyman6 "Oh, now you want help? You have to say his name 3 times!"











"*Borkjuice*

:brock2

*Borkjuice*

:brock3

*Borkjuice!*"

:brock

"It's Showtime!"


----------



## bloc (Jun 30, 2015)

Tug of war segment might be a guilty pleasure. Probably the highlight of the show, along with the FFH and 7-11 title segments


----------



## Honey Bucket (Jul 3, 2012)

Tug Of War? Surely that’s not allowed.

Tug Of Battle surely or Tug Of Salvation.

Actually the last one sounds like what Vince does every time Roman is on screen.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

Mango13 said:


> Of course everyone masturbates, everyone however doesn't finger blast their chili ring


don't knock it until you try it


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

AJ going after the US title is really AJ just trying to convert Ricochet to Christianity!

LMFAO!


----------



## the_hound (Jun 14, 2016)

Therapy said:


> Wait.. So they can "wrestle" during commercials but "it doesn't count" until the bell rings again?... :lol THE FUCK kind of asshattery is that?


its for the live crowd


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Abby vs Ramblin Rabbit. Main Event.


----------



## kingnoth1n (Nov 21, 2016)

EdgeheadStingerfan said:


> Had to step away.... who won the tag match and what's happened since?


Both tag champs ate the pin, clean in the middle.


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

If that’s all I get of Bray tonight I’m gonna snap 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SPCDRI (Mar 15, 2010)

birthday_massacre said:


> so both tag team champions eat pins lol
> 
> fuck this company
> 
> match should have ended with both tag champs facing off. It was dumb to have them on the same team.


Gotta get all those champs looking like GEEKS on television every week, then when the champions lose 60 or 70 times a year clean on free tv, everybody here goes, "Does anybody else think the roster feels like a bunch of midcard for life people?" Uh, YEAH! We see the "champs" lose 70 times a year and keep the championships, makes everybody involved look like a *********.

It sure makes me feel dumb when I watch it.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

EdgeheadStingerfan said:


> AJ going after the US title is really AJ just trying to convert Ricochet to Christianity!
> 
> LMFAO!


 yes I guess it's away from sinning from the finger poke of Doom


----------



## zipperblues (Apr 1, 2019)

deepelemblues said:


> the tiebreaker is the ricochet challenge :mj4


A few days ago, I would've thought this meant a Ricochet throwing contest.

Ah, innocence.


----------



## deepelemblues (Sep 26, 2011)

Chan Hung said:


> Abby vs Ramblin Rabbit. Main Event.


i could get behind such a main event

i mean these days what couldn't you get behind as a main event as long as it was _something_ different


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

Why is this a thing?


----------



## WWEfan4eva (Feb 23, 2005)

How did Truth get the title back?

Was it last night?


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

EdgeheadStingerfan said:


> AJ going after the US title is really AJ just trying to convert Ricochet to Christianity!
> 
> LMFAO!


Or to tell him he's got room in his soccer mom van to take him to ballet class.


----------



## rexmundi (Apr 1, 2012)

EdgeheadStingerfan said:


> AJ going after the US title is really AJ just trying to convert Ricochet to Christianity!
> 
> LMFAO!


AJ demands ricochet wear gloves before he wrestles him.


----------



## Stellar (May 30, 2016)

Strowman deserves better than this nonsense. Imagine that he was white hot at one point.

I'm actually looking forward to Miz and R-Truth. Wonder how long this lasts until guys chase R-Truth around the place.


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

Warming up for a tug of war. :lol


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

SPCDRI said:


> Gotta get all those champs looking like GEEKS on television every week, then when the champions lose 60 or 70 times a year clean on free tv, everybody here goes, "Does anybody else think the roster feels like a bunch of midcard for life people?" Uh, YEAH! We see the "champs" lose 70 times a year and keep the championships, makes everybody involved look like a *********.
> 
> It sure makes me feel dumb when I watch it.


its just funny how WWE made Ambrose look like a geek, especially when he was US champion for like a year and lost all of his non title matches for that year, and now after leaving WWE, with just one PPV and a couple of post WWE matches, Moxley looks like a million bucks and is a big deal.


----------



## Therapy (Jul 28, 2011)

The rope is SAGGING AND BOUNCING.. :lol he's not fucking pulling shit.. If you're gonna bullshit your audience, at least try to make it look real


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Tug of war??? Oh For Fucksake
fpalm
fpalm


----------



## deepelemblues (Sep 26, 2011)

Mango13 said:


> Why is this a thing?


dat mainstream "exposure" :steph


----------



## kingnoth1n (Nov 21, 2016)

Pulling tractor trailers is easy work for Braun though, he tipped one once!!!!


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

WWEfan4eva said:


> How did Truth get the title back?
> 
> Was it last night?


at Drakes wedding


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

WWEfan4eva said:


> How did Truth get the title back?
> 
> Was it last night?




He went to drakes wedding lol 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bryan Jericho (Sep 8, 2014)

Why exactly is Carmella still hanging out with Truth? I assume its because thats the only way she ever got a reaction? Well without Ellsworth.


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

God its so easy to save this fucking main event scene, have a heel Bobby Roode jump Seth in a suit, have him cut a scathing promo on the fans and Seth, have him beat the fuck outta Seth and start pushing Roode as your top heel. Then at the next ppv put the title on Roode and give him a long reign doing whatever it takes to keep the title.

They seriously got 2 or 3 guys in the back right now who are doing nothing that could be main eventers and top stars in ur company, they're just sitting back there going to fucking waste, while Baron Corbin is in the main event.


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

Carmella, Carmella..... my my my!


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

SAMCRO said:


> Lol its gonna be so easy for AEW to put this shithole out of business. Vince has legit competition on the horizon and he's still not even trying to put on a good show, i guess he wants the fucking place to die.


Imagine being a part of creative and having great ideas, only for Vince to tell them to fuck themselves, this is how we're gonna do things. It's crazy to me that he thinks his ideas are better than everyone else's.


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

Damn. Carmella looking fine in leather pants.


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

Carmella :banderas


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 (Dec 15, 2004)




----------



## The3 (Aug 20, 2018)

Ricochet getting a push working with Styles now , Triple H trying to get SJW cred by pushing a gay wrestles


----------



## SPCDRI (Mar 15, 2010)

No interview, hit both of them with objects and pin them and run away. INTERVIEW CANCELLED. 

Then do Miz TV segments as the champ.

Why do a 24/7 rule if it gets suspended all the time?


----------



## rexmundi (Apr 1, 2012)

Big deal. So Braun can pull a truck. I heard that steph can pull trains. :steph


----------



## isthistaken (Apr 21, 2015)

wouldn't be surprised if Cesaro gets involved in this tug of war thing after what happened last week. Hope he cleans house


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

Truth is a 7x 24/7 champion :lol


----------



## Kowalski's Killer (Aug 23, 2013)

I'm here for R Truth!


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

That wedding one was actually fucking hilarious :lol


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

SPCDRI said:


> No interview, hit both of them with objects and pin them and run away. INTERVIEW CANCELLED.
> 
> Then do Miz TV segments as the champ.
> 
> Why do a 24/7 rule if it gets suspended all the time?


they should at least have everyone surround the ring waiting for the segment to be over


----------



## Mugging of Cena (Jul 29, 2014)

That was fucking gold :lmao


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

Awesome Truth reunion! :mark:


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

Mella and Miz trying hard not to laugh. :lmao


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

Truth needs a mega push 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

R-Truth is hilarious!

R-Truth chants!


----------



## deepelemblues (Sep 26, 2011)

once again the most entertaining thing is comedy gimmick r truth


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

"This 48/7 European TV Championship" :ha


----------



## TyAbbotSucks (Dec 10, 2013)

Truth the GOAT fam :kobelol


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Mango13 said:


> Why is this a thing?


More so when we all know that none of those moments was the WWE moment of the year :grin2:


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Drake's bandana.

:mj4


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

You know why the 24/7 thing is so good? Because its a throw a way thing that Vince does not give a shit about so he just lets them do what they want while just picking the winner.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Truth is a fucking national treasure :lol :lol :lol


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 said:


>


Oh shiet!!!!!

Is it happening tonight?!


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

So kayfabe wise why is Carmela attached to R Truth's ass? does she not have her own shit going on and ambitions for the womens title? are they dating? is she his manager? like whats the fucking deal?


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

LMAO Fiber is good for that

Truth is the best


----------



## kingnoth1n (Nov 21, 2016)

Truth, at 47, is the best thing on the roster. Let that sink in.


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

Carmella is gone :lmao


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

THIS IS SOME GOOD SHIT


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

I cant stop laughing


----------



## Mainboy (Jan 30, 2012)

Mordecay said:


> More so when we all know that none of those moments was the WWE moment of the year :grin2:



The fact they're not even in the poll is quite frankly disgusting and ridiculous. I'll be cancelling my network subscription immediately and will be boycotting any shows. 

Who's with me.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Crowd chanting constipation :HA :HA


----------



## WrestlingOracle (Jul 6, 2013)

There is not a chance hell Vince is writing this 24/7 stuff. It has such a distinctly different and creative flavor juxtaposed with the rest of this cookie-cutter product. Hell, Truth right now is imo. the most entertaining act on the show at nearly 50 years old.


----------



## deepelemblues (Sep 26, 2011)

can raw just be 3 hours of r truth vignettes already

i guarantee it'll pull a 2.5 rating at least


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

Drake Maverick is hilarious too bruh!

I swear the Firefly Fun House and 24/7 Championship is pure gold!


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

So MIZ to take it? Hahaha


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

"Constipation" chant :lol


----------



## Total Package (Mar 27, 2010)

First constipation chant in WWE history?


----------



## The XL 2 (Sep 13, 2016)

Lmao Hornswoggle


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

LOL he just called him hornswoggle


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Ain't nothing topping this tonight :lol


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

Hornswoggle lol


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Carmella is dying there :lmao


----------



## SPCDRI (Mar 15, 2010)

So they are just having a straight match?


----------



## zipperblues (Apr 1, 2019)

The worst thing that can happen in comedy is when you see the punchline coming from a mile away, and then you still explain it.


----------



## Total Package (Mar 27, 2010)

R-Truth is spectacular.


----------



## Therapy (Jul 28, 2011)

Hornswoggle :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol


----------



## Wrestling Dave (Dec 9, 2014)

I can't stand Becky Lynch and Seth Rollins. Hopefully both get injured, long term.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Truth:lol

This shit is so bad that Truth is possibly the most entertaining thing about the whole product.:done


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

This is Good Shit!!!
:vince


----------



## deepelemblues (Sep 26, 2011)

SPCDRI said:


> So they are just having a straight match?


who cares what they do, we getting more TROOF after these important messages


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

WrestlingOracle said:


> There is not a chance hell Vince is writing this 24/7 stuff. It has such a distinctly different and creative flavor juxtaposed with the rest of this cookie-cutter product. Hell, Truth right now is imo. the most entertaining act on the show at nearly 50 years old.


He's not like I said, teh 24/7 is just a filler thing. Vince does not give a shit about it, so teh booker just says do what the fuck you want and say what you want but the winner has to be this person then go back to Truth by the end.


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

Wrestling Dave said:


> I can't stand Becky Lynch and Seth Rollins. Hopefully both get injured, long term.




Wtf?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

The honest fact that this segment is likely the most entertaining than the rest of the 3 hours says alot about the shit today on WWE.


----------



## SavoySuit (Aug 10, 2015)

Hey folks. The 24/7 stuff is more over than the main event.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

Chan Hung said:


> This is Good Shit!!!
> :vince


Well not shit since its constipated.


----------



## The XL 2 (Sep 13, 2016)

Truth is easily the most entertaining guy on the roster and it isn't particularly close


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Give me 3 hours of Truth and the Iiconics and I will be watching this show religiously

Fuck the Man and her bitch


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

Wrestling Dave said:


> I can't stand Becky Lynch and Seth Rollins. Hopefully both get injured, long term.


Imagine being such a shitty human being that you wish injury on wrestlers you don't like.


----------



## deepelemblues (Sep 26, 2011)

truth is legitimately entertaining, even if the other stuff wasn't shit this would be over


----------



## kingnoth1n (Nov 21, 2016)

deepelemblues said:


> can raw just be 3 hours of r truth vignettes already
> 
> i guarantee it'll pull a 2.5 rating at least


You know who else that is old could pull some ratings.....BROTHER.


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 (Dec 15, 2004)




----------



## GloriousLunatic (Jul 5, 2018)

Wildcard rule (Only 4 superstars)

From Smackdown not even an hour in

The New Day (1)
Bryan and Rowan (2) 
R Truth and Carmella (3)
Kofi (4) 

There better not be anymore stars from Smackdown Live in the next 2 hours.


----------



## deepelemblues (Sep 26, 2011)

M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 said:


>


truth face needs to be a smiley :surprise:


----------



## kingnoth1n (Nov 21, 2016)

To be fair, Drake has been a pretty good dance partner throughout too.


----------



## DammitChrist (Apr 3, 2016)

Wrestling Dave said:


> I can't stand Becky Lynch and Seth Rollins. *Hopefully both get injured, long term.*


That is disgusting and downright pathetic.


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

Poor Drake..... bwahahahahaha!


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

Want ratings? Make RAW 3 hours of Mandy Rose and Sonya HLA and make SDL 2 hours of Peyton and Billie HLA


----------



## Bryan Jericho (Sep 8, 2014)

Well that was quick and easy


----------



## The XL 2 (Sep 13, 2016)

The shape Truth is in his late 40s is amazing


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

Damn. Literal a 5 second match. :lol


----------



## Soul_Body (Jun 1, 2016)

bradatar said:


> Wtf?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


That's what I'm saying.


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 (Dec 15, 2004)




----------



## Stellar (May 30, 2016)

I really like this for Maverick. He gets to have a match on RAW... Oh shit, it's over already!?! LOL


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Drake. :lmao


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

It would be so easy to make an entertaining show with what they have.

Orton and Bryan should be the main event title feud. Orton can be their best heel and babyface Bryan is unmatched on the current roster. So fucking simple.

Truth and Miz should be tag champs. Great comedy team.

Joe, Owens, Lashley, and Reigns should always have important roles on your TV show.


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

Ain’t nothing but a jobber partyyyy


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Drake gonna lose his smile.


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

I so desperately want Carmella to roll up Truth and take the 24/7 championship from him. I would mark out hard as fuck


----------



## kingnoth1n (Nov 21, 2016)

State of the fucking jobber belt


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

Oh hey Charly


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

Bruh this shiet funny as fugg!!!!


Bwahahahahahahaha!


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

Charly :sodone wens3


----------



## zipperblues (Apr 1, 2019)

Drake's gonna inject 205 Live with a lethal dose of POISON


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Why are the fans shitting on Drake? Geez.


----------



## The XL 2 (Sep 13, 2016)

Truth is the most over guy on the roster. And Drake Maverick and Jinder Mahal are about as over as Becky Lynch and Kofi Kingston are. Titus O'Neil and No Way Jose are more over than Rollins. 24/7 divison and belt is more over than the so called main event


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

Where’s this drake shit leading to 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## nWo4Lyfe420 (Apr 22, 2013)

Lacey THE STAR Evans got Becky back in a PPV main event :beckylol


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

The XL 2 said:


> The shape Truth is in his late 40s is amazing


*JACKED!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*


----------



## Bryan Jericho (Sep 8, 2014)

Assuming Roman wins the 2 on 1 match, I'm guessing he pins Drew.


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

Drake


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Charly :homer


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

The XL 2 said:


> Truth is the most over guy on the roster. And Drake Maverick are about as over as Becky Lynch and Kofi Kingston are. Titus O'Neil and No Way Jose are more over than Rollins. 24/7 divison and belt is more over than the so called main event




The no way Jose part just made me laugh out loud 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## GloriousLunatic (Jul 5, 2018)

GloriousLunatic said:


> Wildcard rule (Only 4 superstars)
> 
> From Smackdown not even an hour in
> 
> ...


Hey Vince. What happened to only 4 ?

Now Roman that makes 5. Wake up Vince.


----------



## deepelemblues (Sep 26, 2011)

bradatar said:


> Where’s this drake shit leading to
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


a paycheck for rockstar spud

also, nowhere


----------



## kingnoth1n (Nov 21, 2016)




----------



## SPCDRI (Mar 15, 2010)

BEST IN THE WORLD TIME

:shane


----------



## Randy Lahey (Apr 14, 2014)

lol Why Vince buries Drake and doesn't even let him get a last word in? He just walks away crying like a little bitch. Between the childish comedy, and male characters looking like weak betas, it's no wonder WWE has lost the 18-35 M demo. This company is fucking retarded. They don't know who their core audience should be


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

Mango13 said:


> I so desperately want Carmella to roll up Truth and take the 24/7 championship from him. I would mark out hard as fuck


yeah I thought when they want to switch the 24/7 title to the women just have Carmella pin R Truth in his sleep. But I dont think anyone would be as good as Truth being the focus of this title.


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

I see EC3 isn't even good enough for the jobber belt anymore, back to catering you go!


----------



## GloriousLunatic (Jul 5, 2018)

Mordecay said:


> Charly :homer


Thank U. My good Sir. I know what I'm gonna be doing for 15 minutes before going to bed tonight.


----------



## The XL 2 (Sep 13, 2016)

Mordecay said:


> Charly :homer


Lord have mercy


----------



## rexmundi (Apr 1, 2012)

I don't know about this new strategy vince of having no wrestling during commercials. This could lead to very short tv matches while the tv audience you have left likes to see good matches. This is surely a genius move. :lmao


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

BTW if there was one person id love to see feud with Truth over the 24/7 title it would be Orange Cassidy. The comedic gold those two could pull off would be next level.


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

birthday_massacre said:


> yeah I thought when they want to switch the 24/7 title to the women just have Carmella pin R Truth in his sleep. But I dont think anyone would be as good as Truth being the focus of this title.


I mean I would totally be fine if she lost it like 2 seconds later back to Truth or even if she won it at the start of the show and lost it at the end. I just think it would be hilarious.


----------



## Kowalski's Killer (Aug 23, 2013)

That was WWE's best television segment all year.


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

GloriousLunatic said:


> Thank U. My good Sir. I know what I'm gonna be doing for 15 minutes before going to bed tonight.


No fingers in holes please.


----------



## Stellar (May 30, 2016)

Mordecay said:


> Charly :homer


Oh goodness.. :sodone


----------



## nWo4Lyfe420 (Apr 22, 2013)




----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

rexmundi said:


> I don't know about this new strategy vince of having no wrestling during commercials. This could lead to very short tv matches while the tv audience you have left likes to see good matches. This is surely a genius move. :lmao


Not really you just have the intros during the ad. TV matches shouldnt go more than 15 minutes anyways.


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

Mordecay said:


> Charly :homer


*unzips*


----------



## The XL 2 (Sep 13, 2016)

Is there some reason Truth shouldn't be in the main event? He's in unbelievable shape and is the most charismatic and entertaining guy on the roster. Who cares how old he is, it's a work not a shoot


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

This mIxed Tag should be on Raw not a PPV. Especially in the Main fucking Event


----------



## rexmundi (Apr 1, 2012)

If Roman is now, what main events this episode? Who gets the death spot?


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

IIconics getting a commercial roud


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1143322334394245120
My girls are getting over, little by little :tucky


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

My two favorites are gonna win the belts in Philly where if I didn’t move I’d be going...


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Wrestling Dave (Dec 9, 2014)

Mango13 said:


> Imagine being such a shitty human being that you wish injury on wrestlers you don't like.


Imagine being such a shitty entertainer that people hope you get injured so they don't have to see you anymore.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Wow them Charly pics are amazing. Lol


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

The XL 2 said:


> Is there some reason Truth shouldn't be in the main event? He's in unbelievable shape and is the most charismatic and entertaining guy on the roster. Who cares how old he is, it's a work not a shoot


yeah if Kofi can get a world title run why not Truth


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

Okay since we are turning this into a Charly appreciation thread I give to you the best Charly Caruso gif ever.


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

Corbs shooting his shot 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kingnoth1n (Nov 21, 2016)

man the only thing that can save this terrible story line is if Becky betrays Rollins at some point and ends up with Corbin.


----------



## Mugging of Cena (Jul 29, 2014)

Damn Lacey talking Corbin into doing her bidding

:woolcock


----------



## nWo4Lyfe420 (Apr 22, 2013)

Lacey Corbin power couple wens3


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

Wrestling Dave said:


> Imagine being such a shitty entertainer that people hope you get injured so they don't have to see you anymore.


 @Headliner can we send this guy on a vacation from the forums


----------



## The XL 2 (Sep 13, 2016)

How long will it take for Shane to turn purple and sweat profusely?


----------



## rexmundi (Apr 1, 2012)

Superman? More like Batmite. :Cocky


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

So over the Shane/Mcintyre/Reigns shit.


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

If Roman Reigns wins tonight I'm done!


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

kingnoth1n said:


> man the only thing that can save this terrible story line is if Becky betrays Rollins at some point and ends up with Corbin.




Big Daddy Corbin is best for business 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 (Dec 15, 2004)




----------



## Joseph92 (Jun 26, 2007)

This better be the end of this feud. I am so sick of this!


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

"My olive garden waiter is covered in tattoos"


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1143318115897319425


----------



## kingnoth1n (Nov 21, 2016)

bradatar said:


> Corbs shooting his shot
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


He did it...the son of a bitch pulled it off!


----------



## SPCDRI (Mar 15, 2010)

Crowd is dead as a doornail for this bullshit, lol.


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

-XERO- said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1143318115897319425




I need this to happen 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Mango13 said:


> Okay since we are turning this into a Charly appreciation thread I give to you the best Charly Caruso gif ever.


So perfect


----------



## Joseph92 (Jun 26, 2007)

The Smackdown ring announcer does it better.


----------



## deepelemblues (Sep 26, 2011)

why is roman still fighting these dudes after getting humiliated by the very middle aged shane mcmahon


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

rexmundi said:


> If Roman is now, what main events this episode? Who gets the death spot?


AJ vs Rick O Shay


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

Graves laughing at the idiocy 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

This is so true


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1143322933932281857


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

Mango13 said:


> Okay since we are turning this into a Charly appreciation thread I give to you the best Charly Caruso gif ever.


Yes LAWD!!!


----------



## Wrestling Dave (Dec 9, 2014)

Mango13 said:


> @Headliner can we send this guy on a vacation from the forums


Grass.


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

Bray is going to interrupt the AJ Dicochet match I thought it earlier but didn’t want it to be true but it seems to make the most sense 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SavoySuit (Aug 10, 2015)

ok. Isn't that what we already knew.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

birthday_massacre said:


> AJ vs Rick O Shay


I think it'll be Kofi and Zayn, but AJ and Ricochet deserve the spot.


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

All 3 of these broadcast announcers need to be replaced immediately


----------



## Randy Lahey (Apr 14, 2014)

Drew has the look. Can he talk?


----------



## SPCDRI (Mar 15, 2010)

just end this now-Corey Graves


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

prosperwithdeen said:


> All 3 of these broadcast announcers need to be replaced immediately


I actually dont mind Graves. Cole and Renee on the other hand..


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

They definitely would've went to commercial after Roman hit the steps. :lol nice change I guess.


----------



## GimmeABreakJess (Jan 30, 2011)

bradatar said:


> Bray is going to interrupt the AJ Dicochet match I thought it earlier but didn’t want it to be true but it seems to make the most sense


I dunno I kinda worry know this was the start of a month of symbols showing up backstage before Bray actually returns. I hope I'm wrong - it's time to pull the trigger.


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Roman for sure has the worst attire out of all the top guys, even Cena's fucking shorts and sweatbands was better than Roman's all black tactical gear with goofy giant spiderman rip off logo in the center. Like dude get some new fucking gear The Shield is over.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

The XL 2 said:


> How long will it take for Shane to turn purple and sweat profusely?


Just his entrance


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

WHAT!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## rexmundi (Apr 1, 2012)

Still having his faces overcoming the odds in 2019. Sounds like GOOD SHIT! :vince5


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

LOL WTF Taker?


----------



## Mainboy (Jan 30, 2012)

Holy shit


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Wtf is Taker doing there. Guess it's gonna be a tag match at Extreme rules.


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

Wtf lol 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

LOL!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Bryan Jericho (Sep 8, 2014)

Taker? ummm...random


----------



## Randy Lahey (Apr 14, 2014)

prosperwithdeen said:


> All 3 of these broadcast announcers need to be replaced immediately


Renee and Cole simply have no personality for announcing.


----------



## TyAbbotSucks (Dec 10, 2013)

YOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

SMH so taker is back so he can stink up another PPV match


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

Hahahahahaha what the fuck I’m dying Hahahaha 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mugging of Cena (Jul 29, 2014)

Holy shit that was awesome


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

Random.

Hope Shane beats Taker.


----------



## GimmeABreakJess (Jan 30, 2011)

WTF???


----------



## Therapy (Jul 28, 2011)

Oh FFS this old man is back?


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

Taker what the fuck :beckylol


----------



## deepelemblues (Sep 26, 2011)

shut up renee


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

This is like some random shit from Universe Mode in 2K19, just random run in that makes no sense at all.


----------



## nWo4Lyfe420 (Apr 22, 2013)




----------



## Ichigo87 (Mar 2, 2011)

Worst chokeslam ever lmao


----------



## Joseph92 (Jun 26, 2007)

I guess it will be Shane vs Undertaker at the next PPV?


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Only 2 more weeks of this mixed tag shit until the shit is flushed down the toilet for good. Thank GOD.


----------



## The_Workout_Buddy (Jan 11, 2014)

I consider Drew a PoS so I would love if The Undertaker buries his bland ass to oblivion.


----------



## PavelGaborik (Oct 30, 2015)

I'm sorry, why is Undertaker helping Roman Reigns again? 

This is the definition of terrible writing.


----------



## rexmundi (Apr 1, 2012)

LOL at old man taker. hang it up, grandpa.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

And a random UnderfuckingTaker appears.:sodone


----------



## TyAbbotSucks (Dec 10, 2013)

The gong still gets me I don't give a shit :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark:


----------



## deepelemblues (Sep 26, 2011)

so shane is gonna beat taker now

who next for the best in the world


----------



## Randy Lahey (Apr 14, 2014)

VInce to Taker "hey, our ratings are trash. We need you for as many Raws as possible".

Taker to Vince "sure, pay me $1mils a show"


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Well that was unexpected


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

Random...but nice surprise, I guess.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

SAMCRO said:


> This is like some random shit from Universe Mode in 2K19, just random run in that makes no sense at all.


yeah its like when you get a random run in on universe mode and you are like WTF I thought I put taker on the inactive roster section lol


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

Best in the world needs another victim 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Therapy (Jul 28, 2011)

SAMCRO said:


> This is like some random shit from Universe Mode in 2K19, just random run in that makes no sense at all.


The only thing it was missing was Taker having some random object he never uses like a kendo stick in his hand.


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Ok i guess Undertaker wants to legit die in the ring at this point, even after the disaster at Super showdown he's still gonna continue wrestling, unbelievable.


----------



## nWo4Lyfe420 (Apr 22, 2013)

Showstopper said:


> Only 2 more weeks of this mixed tag shit until the shit is flushed down the toilet for good. Thank GOD.


You mean 2 weeks until Becky breaks up with bitch boy and we finally get some real champs.


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

Didn't see that one coming.


----------



## ironcladd1 (Jan 3, 2012)

but y tho?


----------



## Stellar (May 30, 2016)

Well no one saw this coming. Undertaker appearance totally random. Glad to see that he is fine.

Vince be like "I need you Undertaker."


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

OMG its only been an hour, I thought two hours have passed, no lie


----------



## zipperblues (Apr 1, 2019)

Taker respects Roman for taking over His Yard, and he still hates Shane because Vince made him fight him for no reason that one time.

I KNOW THE PIECES FIT


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Bawww Gawddd....Taker/Reigns vs Shane/Drew!!!!
:cole


----------



## EmbassyForever (Dec 29, 2011)

Just fucking retire already


----------



## Kowalski's Killer (Aug 23, 2013)

That was actually shocking. WWE hasn't legitimately shocked me like that since I don't know when.


----------



## GimmeABreakJess (Jan 30, 2011)

Well that was certainly unexpected - I'll give them that. Shit.


----------



## WrestlingOracle (Jul 6, 2013)

The hell is the angle?


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

I'd love for Taker, HBK and HHH to still be in 2009 shape here in 2019 to put over these young guys.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Shane/Taker after Taker/Goldberg literally nearly paralyzed one another for life in their match multiple times. Good luck with that.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

SAMCRO said:


> Ok i guess Undertaker wants to legit die in the ring at this point, even after the disaster at Super showdown he's still gonna continue wrestling, unbelievable.


Yup. He was a waste of shit at Saudi but still looks more cool than all the roster.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

SAMCRO said:


> Ok i guess Undertaker wants to legit die in the ring at this point, even after the disaster at Super showdown he's still gonna continue wrestling, unbelievable.


Or he is like yeah I cant go out like that, so htey want to give him a last match where he can squash Drew


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

First unexpected cool thing in a long time don’t care it was old man taker 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

nWo4Lyfe420 said:


> You mean 2 weeks until Becky breaks up with bitch boy and we finally get some real champs.


Good luck with that.

Turds being gone in TWO weeks.

:dance :dance :dance


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

That was NOT who I was expecting to help Roman, cos I was thinking to myself apart from Seth, who is Roman even friends with? Then the unlikeliest person shows up to his rescue :lol


----------



## Soul_Body (Jun 1, 2016)

Ok this shit is random as hell.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

I thought maybe it was Bray but nope hes still doing skits.


----------



## Alright_Mate (Jul 21, 2014)

This fucking company :deanfpalm

So random, so desperate, so embarrassing.


----------



## Randy Lahey (Apr 14, 2014)

deepelemblues said:


> shut up renee


She sold that worse than literally anyone could possibly sell the Undertaker showing up in the middle of the ring.


----------



## PavelGaborik (Oct 30, 2015)

Kowalski's Killer said:


> That was actually shocking. WWE hasn't legitimately shocked me like that since I don't know when.


It was shocking because it was fucking stupid and made no sense.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

It def wasnt Dean to HELP Roman 
:ambrose


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1143325036138266624

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1143325298630389761


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

That was random as fuck and made no sense but kudos to WWE for the surprise moment I guess. I hope Taker's not coming back for another feud with Shane though.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

PavelGaborik said:


> Kowalski's Killer said:
> 
> 
> > That was actually shocking. WWE hasn't legitimately shocked me like that since I don't know when.
> ...


Basically. Just a random assistance. The whole shit show is random.


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Way to go Undertaker, help the guy who bragged about retiring you two years ago.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Taker's gotta cut the hair. That baldness and pushed back hairline is sad. Just rock the mohawk like Mania 28.


----------



## rexmundi (Apr 1, 2012)

Unannounced appearance by taker is sure to boost ratings because it's such good shit.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

I still mark out for Taker, man. Even though I've said a lot that he needs to hang em up, he still is one of my favorite wrestlers ever.


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

Look at this shit lololol


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Joseph92 (Jun 26, 2007)

So no explanation as to why he is helping Roman?


----------



## kingnoth1n (Nov 21, 2016)

Headliner said:


> Taker's gotta cut the hair. That baldness and pushed back hairline is sad. Just rock the mohawk like Mania 28.


State of those punches on Drew too. If this ends any less than Claymore kick to taker, it was a waste


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

I wonder what Lio Rush is up to.


----------



## Honey Bucket (Jul 3, 2012)

Taker looks like Waylon Mercy if he decided to go to his first heavy metal show.


----------



## nWo4Lyfe420 (Apr 22, 2013)

Tug of war :vince


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

Tug of War? Time for more Charly


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

rexmundi said:


> Unannounced appearance by taker is sure to boost ratings because it's such good shit.


Yup. Most will watch 5 min on YouTube of the 3 hour Raw show and be more entertained.


----------



## zipperblues (Apr 1, 2019)

They should each have a bunch of kids on their side helping them pull, then it'd be more like that Wild N' Crazy Kids episode with the wrestlers


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

WHERE THE FUCK IS WYATT? the show would improve so much if he'd just show up and start wrestling.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

nWo4Lyfe420 said:


> Tug of war <img src="http://i.imgur.com/EwVd5.png" border="0" alt="" title="Vince McMahon" class="inlineimg" />


Thought that was Ricochets finisher?


----------



## Randy Lahey (Apr 14, 2014)

Headliner said:


> Taker's gotta cut the hair. That baldness and pushed back hairline is sad. Just rock the mohawk like Mania 28.


He needs to wear his hat and his trench coat/duster when he shows up in the ring. He doesn't look as intimidating in just his basic bland wrestling tights


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

I think some person who doesn't know what they're doing is the one cutting to ads on our broadcast cos they keep fucking it up :lol Instead of going to ads before, we just stared at a black screen for a few minutes instead lol.


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

Joseph92 said:


> So no explanation as to why he is helping Roman?


They didn't even give us an explanation on why Shane was feuding with Roman in the first place or why Roman attacked Vince.


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

Braun won the arm wrestle bob needs this 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Illogical (Sep 28, 2017)

Sometimes surprises can be bad. Why the fuck couldn't we just have Roman beaten by Drew and Shane so he can get his heat back at ER? Is it that fucking hard to not have Drew and Shane be complete geeks?


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

SAMCRO said:


> WHERE THE FUCK IS WYATT? the show would improve so much if he'd just show up and start wrestling.


He already appeared via his puppet. Hes done for today.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

prosperwithdeen said:


> That was random as fuck and made no sense but kudos to WWE for the surprise moment I guess. I hope Taker's not coming back for another feud with Shane though.


Its not a suprise in a good way.

this was like you banging a super hot chick, then her saying surprise you now have herpes


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

This shit reminds of those terrible Steiner and Triple H competitions from 2003.


----------



## kingnoth1n (Nov 21, 2016)

What does bench have to do with pulling? lollllllll


----------



## nWo4Lyfe420 (Apr 22, 2013)




----------



## CoverD (Jun 18, 2007)

This is so stupid...


----------



## Randy Lahey (Apr 14, 2014)

Lashley is such a freak. Didn't realize he was 15-2 in MMA. He should have fought in UFC.


----------



## bloc (Jun 30, 2015)

Way they gotta portray the black dude like he's vandalizing city property


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

That's it?

:lmao :lmao :lmao

Vince is the worst.


----------



## EmbassyForever (Dec 29, 2011)

The heels these days are bunch of geeks


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

SAMCRO said:


> This shit reminds of those terrible Steiner and Triple H competitions from 2003.


That's what I thought of.


----------



## Therapy (Jul 28, 2011)

The only way this can end well is if it's like MTV Celebrity Death match and both men arms get ripped out at the same time and bleed out in the ring


----------



## zipperblues (Apr 1, 2019)

Stallone should've made a tug of war movie


----------



## ironcladd1 (Jan 3, 2012)

I legit think Lashley would win that irl


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

WWE s certainly incrementally getting more edgy... me likey likey!


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Texas bull rope match at ER. Calling it now.


----------



## kingnoth1n (Nov 21, 2016)

LOL. Funny cheap heel heat for the Almighty.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

EmbassyForever said:


> The heels these days are bunch of geeks


They've all been geeks for months. Not ONE seems like a legit bad ass. Noone.


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

This has to be the worst competition segment I've ever seen. Here's some more Charly


----------



## nWo4Lyfe420 (Apr 22, 2013)

Showstopper said:


> That's it?
> 
> :lmao :lmao :lmao


That was Lacey's response to Becky's boyfriend :beckylol


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

Missed the first hour because of genuine disinterest. After seeing a flabby and sick 'Taker showing up for no logical reason and Braun continuing to be wasted in this boring dick measuring contest of a feud with Lashley, I'll bid you adieu, my dudes.

brb Captain Toad :bye


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Oh Sami eating another pin from Kofi? nice....


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

CHARLY!!! 
:bow


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Yo, Charly just cut AJ the fuck off :lol :lol


----------



## SavoySuit (Aug 10, 2015)

totally terrible segment.


----------



## deepelemblues (Sep 26, 2011)

SAMCRO said:


> WHERE THE FUCK IS WYATT? the show would improve so much if he'd just show up and start wrestling.


im hoping he's the main event 

i would enjoy that brief moment of hope before vince ruins it so quick


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

nWo4Lyfe420 said:


> That was Lacey's response to Becky's boyfriend :beckylol


Same thing can be said for Lacey's "ass." Two flat chicken cutlets for an ass. :lmao


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

Lmao club joining the jobber line 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

Anderson and Gallows dancing...AJ mad. :lol


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

When u start Dancing on Raw...u know ur fucked.
:mj


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

Charly is easily one of the top 3 hottest women in the company don't @ me


----------



## ironcladd1 (Jan 3, 2012)

Charly is like “IDGAF about your rehab AJ” :lol


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Didnt this segment with AJ use the same speech last week..??
:<img src="http://i.imgur.com/FA2CI9v.gif" border="0" alt="" title="fpalm" class="inlineimg" /> 
:<img src="http://i.imgur.com/FA2CI9v.gif" border="0" alt="" title="fpalm" class="inlineimg" /> 
:<img src="http://i.imgur.com/FA2CI9v.gif" border="0" alt="" title="fpalm" class="inlineimg" />


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

deepelemblues said:


> im hoping he's the main event
> 
> i would enjoy that brief moment of hope before vince ruins it so quick


I just don't see it happening, who would he feud with? Seth is already busy with Corbin for the rest of the month, theres really no big name free right now except maybe Orton but do we really want that feud again?


----------



## nWo4Lyfe420 (Apr 22, 2013)




----------



## Kowalski's Killer (Aug 23, 2013)

birthday_massacre said:


> this was like you banging Whoopi Goldberg then her saying surprise you now have herpes


:x


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

This AJ motivating Gallows and Anderson shit is nice, hopefully they continue it


----------



## Krin (Apr 8, 2018)

Karl Anderson's salsa dancing backstage was kind of adorable.


----------



## Buffy The Vampire Slayer (May 31, 2011)




----------



## looper007 (Dec 20, 2014)

Mango13 said:


> Charly is easily one of the top 3 hottest women in the company don't @ me


She's definitely top 5, I wouldn't argue with you if you have her top 3. I'd have Asuka, Becky, Mandy, Alexa in my top 5 too. I actually preferred Becky without all the fake tan and dyed red/Orange hair. Asuka is massively underrated in terms of her looks.


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1143328760147718145


----------



## Therapy (Jul 28, 2011)

Chan Hung said:


> When u start Dancing on Raw...u know ur fucked.
> :mj


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

looper007 said:


> She's definitely top 5, I wouldn't argue with you if you have her top 3. I'd have Asuka, Becky, Mandy, Alexa in my top 5 too. I actually preferred Becky without all the fake tan and dyed red/Orange hair. Asuka is massively underrated in terms of her looks.


Top 3 for me would have to be

Charly
Mandy
Cathy

If we are going with top 5 that's a little harder but it would probably be

Charly
Mandy
Cathy
Peyton
Carmella


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 (Dec 15, 2004)

Nia Jax with shorter hair


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1143023252354285568


----------



## PavelGaborik (Oct 30, 2015)

Neither one of these nerds look like Ragnar Lothbrok. 

I'm not convinced.


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

Mango13 said:


> Charly is easily one of the top 3 hottest women in the company don't @ me


Here are my rankings 

1.) Peyton Royce 
2.) Alexa Bliss
3.) Zelina Vega
4.) Mandy Rose 
5.) Charly Caruso


----------



## nWo4Lyfe420 (Apr 22, 2013)




----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

really hope Gallows and Anderson are not dumb enough to re-sign with WWE


----------



## kingnoth1n (Nov 21, 2016)

here comes the freaking World of Warcraft convention geeks


----------



## ChairShotToTheHead (Jul 22, 2018)

looper007 said:


> She's definitely top 5, I wouldn't argue with you if you have her top 3. I'd have Asuka, Becky, Mandy, Alexa in my top 5 too. I actually preferred Becky without all the fake tan and dyed red/Orange hair. Asuka is massively underrated in terms of her looks.


Asuka is a babe!!


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

kingnoth1n said:


> Both tag champs ate the pin, clean in the middle.


Terrible booking!


----------



## kingnoth1n (Nov 21, 2016)

Charly does nothing for me, mid card at best.


----------



## Buffy The Vampire Slayer (May 31, 2011)




----------



## The XL 2 (Sep 13, 2016)

Lol looks like the Viking experience is fucked already


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)




----------



## LIL' WINNING FOOT (Sep 21, 2004)

Therapy said:


>


To be fair, this is a bitching ass theme song.


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

birthday_massacre said:


> really hope Gallows and Anderson are not dumb enough to re-sign with WWE


Pretty sure I read on here a few days ago that they had resigned


----------



## Therapy (Jul 28, 2011)

kingnoth1n said:


> here comes the freaking World of Warcraft convention geeks


Can you imagine working your way through the indies, then you make it to WWE, the pinnacle of your childhood dreams and you're handed this gimmick..


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

Randy Lahey said:


> A Severe Thunderstorm Watch is more entertaining than Seth Rollins


-1

Get off my computer screen! :laugh:


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

And they are still geeks, just being jobbed out until they leave for AEW


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Alexa.

:trips8


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

Mango13 said:


> Pretty sure I read on here a few days ago that they had resigned


 resigned or re-signed
There is a big difference.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

zipperblues said:


> I KNOW THE PIECES FIT


Cause I watch them fall away.


----------



## ironcladd1 (Jan 3, 2012)

Cole still hyping the Viking experience :lol


----------



## kingnoth1n (Nov 21, 2016)

birthday_massacre said:


> And they are still geeks, just being jobbed out until they leave for AEW


Or even better....getting to the G1 finals and being part of the hottest group in Japan, to only a few years later to be eating pins from LARP geeks.


----------



## nWo4Lyfe420 (Apr 22, 2013)

Showstopper said:


> Alexa.
> 
> :trips8


Is taller than Seth :beckylol


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

birthday_massacre said:


> resigned or re-signed
> There is a big difference.


Sorry forgot the - re-signed


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

This Alexa and Nikki storyline reminds of Triple H manipulating Eugene to help him but Eugene just kept screwing him over inadvertently.


----------



## kingnoth1n (Nov 21, 2016)

Now we want to talk about a hot chick....Alexa.


----------



## looper007 (Dec 20, 2014)

Mango13 said:


> Top 3 for me would have to be
> 
> Charly
> Mandy
> ...


Cathy's got that girl next door look, she's a bit overrated the way some go on about her imo. But I still think she's a good looking woman. Peyton is a hottie. I might be slaughter for this but I just don't get Carmella love, she's just fine imo. 

I think Sonya Deville is a attractive woman. Kairi Sane is another is underrated, can't believe she's 30, She looks 20. I might get slaughtered for this one but I think Bayley is good looking, she's got one of the best bodies in WWE imo. Lacey Evans is another good looking woman. I even like Charlotte, even though she looks like you would be screwing Ric Flair lol and she doesn't look the best without make up on, but that body wins out in the end.


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

ironcladd1 said:


> Cole still hyping the Viking experience :lol


Why not?


----------



## blaird (Nov 1, 2017)

SAMCRO said:


> This Alexa and Nikki storyline reminds of Triple H manipulating Eugene to help him but Eugene just kept screwing him over inadvertently.


Weird...not like wwe to recycle old storylines


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

Mango13 said:


> Sorry forgot the - re-signed


I think people are just assuming that because they are back on TV but that is just becaue they are headlining some Japan dates with AJ

its just the WWE milking them like they did Ambrose before he left since they were so big in Japan


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

nWo4Lyfe420 said:


> Is taller than Seth :beckylol


Wrong again.

She puts Lacey to shame, though.

:banderas

BTW, if you're going to harass and bait me constantly, at least be funny once in awhile. It makes you seem angry as hell, bro.


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

looper007 said:


> Cathy's got that girl next door look, she's a bit overrated the way some go on about her imo. But I still think she's a good looking woman. Peyton is a hottie. I might be slaughter for this but I just don't get Carmella love, she's just fine imo.
> 
> I think Sonya Deville is a attractive woman. Kairi Sane is another is underrated, can't believe she's 30, She looks 20. I might get slaughtered for this one but I think Bayley is good looking, she's got one of the best bodies in WWE imo. Lacey Evans is another good looking woman. I even like Charlotte, even though she looks like you would be screwing Ric Flair lol and she doesn't look the best without make up on, but that body wins out in the end.


Bayley definitely got one of the best bodies in the company, that ass man, that ass


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

looper007 said:


> . I might be slaughter for this but I just don't get Carmella love, she's just fine imo.


Everyone has different tastes. Her body is fucking fire though.


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

ChairShotToTheHead said:


> Asuka is a babe!!


Yeah.


----------



## ironcladd1 (Jan 3, 2012)

EdgeheadStingerfan said:


> Why not?


It’s stupid af and not their name anymore.


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

A wild Mojo sighting 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## looper007 (Dec 20, 2014)

ChairShotToTheHead said:


> Asuka is a babe!!


She definitely is, I even put her over Io and Kairi for looks and she's a few years older then them. Some of the Japanese Joshi talent are just amazing, if you haven't seen Hana Kimura, god I put her up there with anyone from women's division in WWE for just been out of this world beautiful. Something in the water over there just gives them youthful look even when they near 40.


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

I like how Naomi be calling Alexa a lil girl lol.

Alexa is such a lil brat! Haha!


----------



## kingnoth1n (Nov 21, 2016)

ironcladd1 said:


> It’s stupid af and not their name anymore.


Its the name of their finisher tho


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

RUN HEATH RUN 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

I got kids! :mark


----------



## Therapy (Jul 28, 2011)

Mojo is alive! GET THE MIRRORS!!


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

Cole can't keep track of this shit :lol


----------



## Total Package (Mar 27, 2010)

Truth is the greatest champion ever.


----------



## Joseph92 (Jun 26, 2007)

I think they made this 24/7 title specifically for Truth.


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

Heath Slater he has kids :mark:


----------



## kingnoth1n (Nov 21, 2016)

God biggest jobber on the market with the chip.


----------



## Total Package (Mar 27, 2010)

R-Truth 8 time 24/7 champ.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

EC3 finally won a title :lol


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

SLATER WINS YES!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

DAMMIT, I wanted that for Slater and EC3!


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

Truth gonna win this belt 100 times 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

EC3 back to his red solo cup :mj2


----------



## Total Package (Mar 27, 2010)

Total Package said:


> R-Truth 8 time 24/7 champ.


NINE TIME CHAMP


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

EC3 :mark:


----------



## looper007 (Dec 20, 2014)

SAMCRO said:


> Bayley definitely got one of the best bodies in the company, that ass man, that ass


Damn, when I say if she ever turns heel and want to reboot herself into a sexy vixen type heel and go agaisnt her child friendly character, I think she could pull it off. Definitely one of the best Asses in the business.


----------



## nWo4Lyfe420 (Apr 22, 2013)

I really thought EC3 was gonna get a long 24/7 title reign :mj2


----------



## TyAbbotSucks (Dec 10, 2013)

No shine for EC3 :lmao


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

Well RIP EC3 :beckylol


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Joseph92 said:


> I think they made this 24/7 title specifically for Truth.


He deserves it tbh. Truth is super fucking entertaining.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Truth gonna be the first 50 time champion in WWE.

:bjpenn


----------



## Therapy (Jul 28, 2011)

EC3 dat big star really making an....


Wait for it..


Wait for it..


Wait for it..

Impact in WWE


----------



## kingnoth1n (Nov 21, 2016)

looper007 said:


> Damn, when I say if she ever turns heel and want to reboot herself into a sexy vixen type heel and go agaisnt her child friendly character, I think she could pull it off. Definitely one of the best Asses in the business.


That ass of Bay's puts her in my top 3 tbh.


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

Second National Weather Alert......

I swear if they do this during the Firefly Fun House segment.... I'm finding something I can sue for!!!!

Interrupting my entertainment dammit!


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

ANYTHING? FINGERPOKE?


----------



## The XL 2 (Sep 13, 2016)

Ricochet sounds like a dude who takes it up the butt


----------



## nWo4Lyfe420 (Apr 22, 2013)

Ricochet with a mic :heston :ha


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

Sarah Schreiber :mark:


----------



## blaird (Nov 1, 2017)

The 24/7 championship and all the jobbers chasing and fighting over it is one of the most entertaining things to me...kinda says a lot about the rest of the company


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

God he’s bad on a mic 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

EdgeheadStingerfan said:


> Second National Weather Alert......
> 
> I swear if they do this during the Firefly Fun House segment.... I'm finding something I can suit for!!!!
> 
> Interrupting my entertainment dammit!


What state u in? Maybe it's a sign since the show has been shit


----------



## GimmeABreakJess (Jan 30, 2011)

Someone is "A NINE TIME CHAMPION!!!!" and this title has existed like 6 weeks :lmao


----------



## kingnoth1n (Nov 21, 2016)

Get the hook....can't goto a commercial fast enough.


----------



## Therapy (Jul 28, 2011)

TAKE THE MIC AWAY


----------



## WWEfan4eva (Feb 23, 2005)

Alexa looking Good tonight


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

bradatar said:


> God he’s bad on a mic
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


He's been lucky to go this far with such crappy mic skills one of the worst


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

Fucking pancakes man...jesus


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

Is Ricochet homosexual?


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

Kofi next? have some more Charly


----------



## ChairShotToTheHead (Jul 22, 2018)

Ricochet is fucking awful. Terrible mic worker, Jesus. This pansy going over Joe is a joke.


----------



## looper007 (Dec 20, 2014)

-XERO- said:


> Yeah.


She's a fantastic Gravure Idol, one of the few Joshi Wrestler's who played up to her sexiness to a tee and didn't awkward doing it. I put her up there with Trish Stratus and been great at working her sexiness to a tee in front of a camera. Shame we don't see it too much in WWE.


----------



## deepelemblues (Sep 26, 2011)

so the wwe championship is a fanny pack for pancakes

:draper2


----------



## Krin (Apr 8, 2018)

Richochet is one of the most uninspired and boring wrestlers I've ever heard on the mic. Kinda feel bad that this success is coming at the same time as the nude leaks but makes for an awkwardly humorous situation.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

SAMCRO said:


> Bayley definitely got one of the best bodies in the company, that ass man, that ass


Her ass literally looks like it's about to bust out of them jeans. Goddamn her ass is expectional.


----------



## The XL 2 (Sep 13, 2016)

-XERO- said:


> Yeah.


Woah. Where is that from?


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

Krin said:


> Richochet is one of the most uninspired and boring wrestlers I've ever heard on the mic. Kinda feel bad that this success is coming at the same time as the nude leaks but makes for an awkwardly humorous situation.


He is right up there with Low Ki


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

looper007 said:


> She's definitely top 5, I wouldn't argue with you if you have her top 3. I'd have Asuka, Becky, Mandy, Alexa in my top 5 too. I actually preferred Becky without all the fake tan and dyed red/Orange hair. Asuka is massively underrated in terms of her looks.


1. Peyton

The rest

End of discussion


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

Showstopper said:


> Truth gonna be the first 50 time champion in WWE.
> 
> :bjpenn


:lol


----------



## kingnoth1n (Nov 21, 2016)

Krin said:


> Richochet is one of the most uninspired and boring wrestlers I've ever heard on the mic. Kinda feel bad that this success is coming at the same time as the nude leaks but makes for an awkwardly humorous situation.


Something I noticed though, his IG isn't really blowing up about it, or twitter its just the diddlers in the Raw forum that have talked about it at nausium.


----------



## Joseph92 (Jun 26, 2007)

It's hard to believe that Ricochet is a champ, and they have Aleister Black in a dark room yelling that people are not finding him to fight him.


----------



## Krin (Apr 8, 2018)

prosperwithdeen said:


> Is Ricochet homosexual?


Well he is dating or engaged to that Kacy Katerzaro from Ninja Warrior and NXT, but I'd be lying if I said I wasn't thinking the same thing as he was cutting his promo. I would not be shocked if he was but I don't personally think he is (maybe bisexual).


----------



## nWo4Lyfe420 (Apr 22, 2013)

Becky's boyfriend
Ricochet
Bayley
John Morrison

WOAT mic workers


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 (Dec 15, 2004)




----------



## kingnoth1n (Nov 21, 2016)

birthday_massacre said:


> He is right up there with Low Ki


----------



## Krin (Apr 8, 2018)

birthday_massacre said:


> He is right up there with Low Ki


No, Low Ki has an incredibly deep and commanding voice for someone his stature, he has that going for him. That alone makes him better on the mic than Richochet.


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

wkc_23 said:


> Her ass literally looks like it's about to bust out of them jeans. Goddamn her ass is expectional.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 said:


>


Sums up his entire run
:mj


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

Krin said:


> No, Low Ki has an incredibly deep and commanding voice for someone his stature, he has that going for him. That alone makes him better on the mic than Richochet.


Low Ki was awful on the mic. His voice was totally monotone with no emotion and what he said was always boring as hell


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

WWEfan4eva said:


> Alexa looking Good tonight


Nothing new there. She doesn't speak like a 1950s autist, either.

:bjpenn


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

This show still has an hour to go? It feels like it's been 3 hours already lol.


----------



## Kowalski's Killer (Aug 23, 2013)

What is Charly's racial background?


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)




----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

So much Charly tonight...on the show and this thread. wens3


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

AEW..AEW...AEW Haha


----------



## The XL 2 (Sep 13, 2016)

Here comes Mr 9 look/presence himself


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

Kowalski's Killer said:


> What is Charly's racial background?


She is Italian


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

This is CRINGE AS FUCK.


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

Chan Hung said:


> What state u in? Maybe it's a sign since the show has been shit


Fugg that! I want to see Firefly Fun House live!!!


----------



## nWo4Lyfe420 (Apr 22, 2013)

wkc_23 said:


>


That's honestly the best I've ever seen her look.


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

I love how KO had to read those questions off the cue cards, including changing the card to read "man" :lol


----------



## looper007 (Dec 20, 2014)

Mordecay said:


> 1. Peyton
> 
> The rest
> 
> End of discussion


Shawn Spears is one lucky man, what's he 38 and he's pulled himself a 26 year old stunner. She's beautiful, would in my top 10 for sure.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

You can tell.this shit is impromptu mostly. Noone can be this dumb to come up.with these lines a week advance.


----------



## Joseph92 (Jun 26, 2007)

Couldn't they do this on Smackdown??


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

OK.... setting up the Big E orrrrrrrrrrrrr Xavier heel turn....

Hmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm????


----------



## HiddenFlaw (Jan 29, 2014)

Cringe


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

nWo4Lyfe420 said:


> That's honestly the best I've ever seen her look.


She's pretty stacked bruh when she's in regular clothes.


----------



## kingnoth1n (Nov 21, 2016)

wkc_23 said:


>


gimme dat :mark


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Kofis mic skills suck. Damn. He can do better tho


----------



## nWo4Lyfe420 (Apr 22, 2013)

When Kofi Kingston is the best world champion in this company that tells you all you need to know about ratings.


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

Owens and Zayn still joined at the hip?


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

kingnoth1n said:


> wkc_23 said:
> 
> 
> >
> ...


That ass n them legs (;


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

Chan Hung said:


> You can tell.this shit is impromptu mostly. Noone can be this dumb to come up.with these lines a week advance.


Who you are kidding,Vince wrote them 10 mins before this segment


----------



## kingnoth1n (Nov 21, 2016)

Two neckbeards and a never was walk into a room....this joke doesnt end well.


----------



## The XL 2 (Sep 13, 2016)

If the brand split is over, why are their still 2 world champions?


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

This is CRINGE AS FUCK.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

nWo4Lyfe420 said:


> When Kofi Kingston is the best world champion in this company that tells you all you need to know about ratings.


When Truth is the best champion in the company and its a joke title, that tells you all you need to know about ratings


----------



## Therapy (Jul 28, 2011)

Mango13 said:


> *images snipped*


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

God that was fucking brutal. Not an ounce of seriousness in that angle.


----------



## Buffy The Vampire Slayer (May 31, 2011)




----------



## Demoslasher (Jun 22, 2010)

How many little skits have we had tonight? It feels like we've gotten almost no actual wrestling at all tonight. The matches are treated like the filler between skits, that is a problem


----------



## ChairShotToTheHead (Jul 22, 2018)

I hope Bray returns and crushes Kofi and the rest of The New Day. Give him a title reign right away


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

looper007 said:


> She's a fantastic Gravure Idol, one of the few Joshi Wrestler's who played up to her sexiness to a tee and didn't awkward doing it. I put her up there with Trish Stratus and been great at working her sexiness to a tee in front of a camera. Shame we don't see it too much in WWE.


I love everything about her.

I have her as my 2nd favorite female wrestler of all-time, behind Trish Stratus & the greatest in-ring performer.




The XL 2 said:


> Woah. Where is that from?


https://www.google.com/search?client=firefox-b-1-d&q=kana+manifesto


----------



## Krin (Apr 8, 2018)

Why are these three even near the world title? Should be in the US or IC scene.


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

Damn. They gave us Kofimania...but it needs to end soon. It was nice for like a minute.


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 (Dec 15, 2004)




----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

looper007 said:


> Shawn Spears is one lucky man, what's he 38 and he's pulled himself a 26 year old stunner. She's beautiful, would in my top 10 for sure.


Something curious he has said is that he didn't saw any future in the relationship because of that age difference, he even told her that when they began dating, but she told him "let's see about that" and now they are about to get married. One lucky motherfucker indeed.


----------



## kingnoth1n (Nov 21, 2016)

How many actual matches has there been on this albatross of television programming tonight?


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

its pretty sad that Raw last week was pretty good overall and then this week its back to the same old shit


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 (Dec 15, 2004)




----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

kingnoth1n said:


> How many actual matches has there been on this albatross of television programming tonight?


Like 3 I think.


----------



## nWo4Lyfe420 (Apr 22, 2013)




----------



## looper007 (Dec 20, 2014)

nWo4Lyfe420 said:


> That's honestly the best I've ever seen her look.


They don't really play up her sexiness enough to be fair, she always has the ponytail thing that isn't too flattering. But that body is just rocking. 

Imagine if we were back in the day of those Diva Playboy shoots. If I had too chose some from todays roster for those shoots I'd go, Bayley, Peyton, Lacey, Asuka and Alexa. I'd actually wonder how many of todays women's talents would do a Playboy photo shoot.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

3 matches in 2 hours??
:mj2


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Haven't posted any Peyton tonight right? Show hasn't been that bad tbh. Anyways...


----------



## HiddenFlaw (Jan 29, 2014)

Kofi has no chest.


----------



## SavoySuit (Aug 10, 2015)

Hey, I wonder who will win this match?


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)




----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

LOL @ KO high steppin'!

That foo! Bwahahahahaaahahahaha!


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

There is still an hour left to this show what the actual fuck. Feels like we've been sitting here all fucking night.


----------



## looper007 (Dec 20, 2014)

Mordecay said:


> Something curious he has said is that he didn't saw any future in the relationship because of that age difference, he even told her that when they began dating, but she told him "let's see about that" and now they are about to get married. One lucky motherfucker indeed.


Depends where Peyton is in her life, if she's lived a exciting life in her 26 years on this earth then thinks Shawn is the man for her, then she's a adult and good luck to them. Not every Young person is immature or aren't ready to live the married life. He said she's supportive of him and they've been together a while now, so happy for them.


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

Buffy The Vampire Slayer said:


>


Yezzzzzzzzzzzzzzz Laaawd! (Southern black church lady voice)


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

Chan Hung said:


> 3 matches in 2 hours??
> :mj2


3 proper matches.

Because the 24/7 things are skits and not matches.
The tug of war thing is not a match.
And the Reigns vs Shane and Drew was not a match either, it was a skit to get Taker involved.

so the two tag matches and this one.


----------



## nWo4Lyfe420 (Apr 22, 2013)




----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

HiddenFlaw said:


> Kofi has no chest.


And he Jericho have that concaved chest thing going on


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

The fact that Sami's Blue Thunder Bomb isn't a match ender is a tragedy!


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 (Dec 15, 2004)




----------



## Therapy (Jul 28, 2011)

I just had one of those WWE moments where I know I'm watching this match, watched the lead in, then snapped into a moment of clarity and remembered I have no idea why this match is even happening or what has actually taken place..

Captivating stuff here..


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)




----------



## looper007 (Dec 20, 2014)

-XERO- said:


> I love everything about her.
> 
> I have her as my 2nd favorite female wrestler of all-time, behind Trish Stratus & the greatest in-ring performer.


Asuka by far the best in ring work in the women's division, no one's changing my mind on that. I'd even have her top 10 overall in the WWE right now as in ring work. I say only Bryan, AJ, Gargano and Cole are better then her. Just a shame we don't see a lot of it, she does seem to be in her money making time right now and the art part of her career was probably in NXT and Joshi scene.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

So far Sami cant win on his own
:heston


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## HiddenFlaw (Jan 29, 2014)

A roll up? :lmao


----------



## kingnoth1n (Nov 21, 2016)

birthday_massacre said:


> And he Jericho have that concaved chest thing going on


this fucking blows....close to turning it on twitch and watching the borderlands 2 speed run.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

Its funny how out of all champions Kofi is the only one who does not eat non title pins ha ha ha


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

I like this extra match.

I like how WWE is doing different things.

I know we complain about shiet (which is warranted) but they are making improvement and if you can't see that.... like Punk said... why the fugg are you still watching for?


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Sami is such a jobber


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

okay....we get it...Super Kofi.


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

That's one way to do the 'no action during commercials' thing. Last week was 2 out of 3 falls. Now it's 2 matches back to back for Kofi.

How long can this last until they run out of shit? I give it 2 more weeks.


----------



## RainmakerV2 (Nov 8, 2017)

If Kofi pins KO here I am fucking OUT. Fuck this.


----------



## looper007 (Dec 20, 2014)

wkc_23 said:


>


Damn if Breast implant's worked wonder's for a talent, it was Peyton. Unlike Charlotte, you feel they are just way too big and about to bust out of her top every match she has lol.


----------



## Therapy (Jul 28, 2011)

If this match actually happens, I'll give WWE credit because this is usually where Steph or Shane show up and say "NO NO NO, THIS ISN"T HAPPENING NOW, IT"S HAPPENING AT EXTREME RULES AND IT'S GOING TO BE A NO DQ MATCH!!!"


----------



## nWo4Lyfe420 (Apr 22, 2013)

Gonna be hilarious when Becky's boyfriend loses his title before Kofi does :Cocky

Nobody could've predicted that.


----------



## Krin (Apr 8, 2018)

Sami has abs now and doesn't look as doughy as when he initially returned. 

Meh match and was kinda surprised it ended in a roll up. Honestly feels like I'm watching a main event program consisted of three comedy wrestlers. 

I'd take Del Rio or Jinder as champion any day over Kofi.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)




----------



## ChairShotToTheHead (Jul 22, 2018)

I'm beyond sick of Kofi beating everybody all the time. Shit is ridiculous.

Come on Bray


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

a count out WTF
really?


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

It's awesome how Corbin wears attire that is a cross between Olive Garden waiter and Hot Topic employee. I approve of the jobber attire for the shit-tier jobber.


----------



## SavoySuit (Aug 10, 2015)

Super Kofi about the bury a second Canadian in one night.


----------



## Joseph92 (Jun 26, 2007)

They should of saved this stuff for tomorrow.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

People wanted Kofi to win the title so badly, you got it.


----------



## LIL' WINNING FOOT (Sep 21, 2004)

EdgeheadStingerfan said:


> I like this extra match.
> 
> I like how WWE is doing different things.
> 
> I know we complain about shiet (which is warranted) but they are making improvement and if you can't see that.... like Punk said... why the fugg are you still watching for?


Hi, Colby. :hi


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)




----------



## RainmakerV2 (Nov 8, 2017)

Fuck off man what the fuck


----------



## Therapy (Jul 28, 2011)

Where there is one way to ruin a good thing... The old fuckery count out...


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

JOE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Buhalovski (Jul 24, 2015)

Buried not only EC3 but Sami and KO in one night, thats real talent right there.


----------



## looper007 (Dec 20, 2014)

wkc_23 said:


>


Noelle, I have been put off her when I found out she was dating that clown fan guy lol. But I do like how dorky she is but also knows she's hot to boot. A good mixture. But I still can't it out of my mind she's that little girl who was crying as the Rock smashed her dad's head in with a chair in Beyond The Mat.


----------



## nWo4Lyfe420 (Apr 22, 2013)

JOE JOE JOE :mark


----------



## kingnoth1n (Nov 21, 2016)

Wanna talk about a burial.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

Now see if Joe was MITB winner like he should have been, this is where Joe could have cashed in and win the title.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Sucks Joe is gonna lose to Kofi.


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

Strong booked champion now Samoa Joe ooooo fun shit


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

Super Kofi about to bury Joe even more.


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

Did they end that quick because of KO? That head bump was nasty.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Sami and KO are to Kofi what Miz is to Shane


----------



## ChairShotToTheHead (Jul 22, 2018)

Oh shit, Joe back in the title picture?? Yes, have him take it.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

So Joe who lost the belt , may upgrade to a world title shot?? Makes sense
:maury


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

I swear they always have Joe overdo his attacks lol.


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

So Joe loses the US title and goes right into a WWE title feud? wins and losses don't mean shit in this company obviously.


----------



## rexmundi (Apr 1, 2012)

They are trying to give Kofi go away heat. Pathetic segment. Oh yeah, Kofi will beat Joe clean next week because everybody does.


----------



## SavoySuit (Aug 10, 2015)

How can anyone take Owens or Zayn seriously after this?


----------



## deepelemblues (Sep 26, 2011)

JOE

That moment of hope :drose


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

All the Joe fans about to cry about him losing to Kofi


----------



## MrJT (Feb 21, 2015)

Finally a Main Eventer in the Title picture for the first time in like 6 months!


----------



## SavoySuit (Aug 10, 2015)

Kofi now going to bury Joe.


----------



## Prayer Police (Sep 27, 2012)

Joe! Joe! Joe! Joe!


----------



## Joseph92 (Jun 26, 2007)

So I guess the brand split id officially over now? Joe (a Raw talent) going after the Smackdown title.


----------



## Kowalski's Killer (Aug 23, 2013)

Joe in the title picture! Fuck Yes!!!


----------



## Mateus Tunes (Sep 13, 2016)

Kofi is the next to bury Samoa Joe


----------



## zipperblues (Apr 1, 2019)

This feud is gonna be great. Kofi's going to feel in danger for the first time since he won the title.


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

SavoySuit said:


> How can anyone take Owens or Zayn seriously after this?


The same way folk took Taker serious even though he couldn't permanently defeat Austin with the corporate ministry on his side.


----------



## The3 (Aug 20, 2018)

Chan Hung said:


> So Joe who lost the belt , may upgrade to a world title shot?? Makes sense
> :maury


Kofi need another jobber to beat


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

How long before Joe mentions Kofi's kids cos he loves bringing up people's families in his feuds :lol


----------



## nWo4Lyfe420 (Apr 22, 2013)

Lacey, Corbs and Joe walk out with all the gold at Extreme Rules wens3


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

Looking forward to Joe cutting promo's about Kofi's family. :lol


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## deepelemblues (Sep 26, 2011)

WHERE IS BRAY


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

I can see Joe's promo now, "Hey Kof. That's a nice family you got there..."

:mj


----------



## Therapy (Jul 28, 2011)

The only problem here is.. Can Joe stay healthy enough to actually finish a feud?


----------



## ChairShotToTheHead (Jul 22, 2018)

nWo4Lyfe420 said:


> Lacey, Corbs and Joe walk out with all the gold at Extreme Rules wens3


God I hope so!!


----------



## rexmundi (Apr 1, 2012)

How can anyone get excited for Joe? I like him a ton but he is a certified jobber to the stars now. This story ends the same way.


----------



## ClintDagger (Feb 1, 2015)

SavoySuit said:


> How can anyone take Owens or Zayn seriously after this?


When your champion is a joke, everyone underneath that is an even worse joke.


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Emmanuelle said:


> Plans for Kofi tonight? Have him defeat *one of those guys*... I don't remember their names... Eric Cartman and Kyle Broflovski... Or Kevin Owens and Sami Zayn... Whatever... Yeah! Such a good shit! :vince


So the plans are now "have him defeat *both those guys*"? This is getting ridiculous, SZ and KO are too good for this show.


----------



## looper007 (Dec 20, 2014)

nWo4Lyfe420 said:


> Lacey, Corbs and Joe walk out with all the gold at Extreme Rules wens3


berriedunkout


----------



## The Capo (Mar 13, 2017)

The comment section will be comedy gold when Joe does the job to Kofi. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Becky's new twitter profile pic


----------



## kingnoth1n (Nov 21, 2016)

nWo4Lyfe420 said:


> Lacey, Corbs and Joe walk out with all the gold at Extreme Rules wens3


Not happening. Joe loses via roll up and has that shocked look on his face again.


----------



## Mateus Tunes (Sep 13, 2016)

Ziggler lost because of a stupid stipulation, lucky move = no rematch

Joe lost clean the USA Championship = get a world title shot


----------



## looper007 (Dec 20, 2014)

Good lord people calling for Corbin and green as hell Lacey to win the titles.

That's how far we've fallen with WWE.

Joe ain't winning shit, he's losing to Kofi next PPV.


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 (Dec 15, 2004)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1143342764387721217


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

I knew that would be a tag match at ER.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

looper007 said:


> Good lord people calling for Corbin and green as hell Lacey to win the titles.
> 
> That's how far we've fallen with WWE.
> 
> Joe ain't winning shit, he's losing to Kofi next PPV.


Shhhh! They don't realize how hilarious it is. Let them keep doing it. It's entertaining. And just like last night, when they lose, it makes it all the more fun for everyone else.

:banderas


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

Taker working a random PPV in the summer, that's not Summerslam. :lol


----------



## kingnoth1n (Nov 21, 2016)

I 1000% guarantee you this will be the result of the Kofi vs Joe match:


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Another tag match and one to help hide Taker from passing out in the ring
:maury
:maury


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Mateus Tunes said:


> Ziggler lost because of a stupid stipulation, lucky move = no rematch
> 
> Joe lost clean the USA Championship = get a world title shot


It's better this way, I didn't want to see my boy Dolph get pinned by Super Kofi once again.


----------



## nWo4Lyfe420 (Apr 22, 2013)

kingnoth1n said:


> Not happening. Joe loses via roll up and has that shocked look on his face again.


Yeah you're right. But that's fine cause betamale bitch boy is going down.


----------



## Therapy (Jul 28, 2011)

"The best pure striker in the business"

:avon


----------



## Total Package (Mar 27, 2010)

Naomi’s slide definitely was a botch.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

kingnoth1n said:


> I 1000% guarentee you this will be the result of the Kofi vs Joe match:


Yep then after JOE will attack Seth
:heston
:heston


----------



## MrJT (Feb 21, 2015)

fuckin ass on naomi lawwwwd


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Oh great ANOTHER tag match at extreme rules with again no extreme rules stipulation, so wtf is the point of the ppv name exactly? i haven't seen one match announced for Extreme Rules that has a weapons stipulation.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1143342764387721217


Dana is improving :bjpenn


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

At least Roman & Taker teaming is new and not been done before, even if I am sick of Roman feuding with Drew & Shane.


----------



## HiddenFlaw (Jan 29, 2014)

A tag match :lmao


----------



## looper007 (Dec 20, 2014)

Charly knows she's hot shit.

I'm not knocking Joe, as I rate him highly. Think he's past his prime as a wrestler but he's still got it as a character. Just can't see WWE given him the win over Kofi, I see someone they see big things in beating him or it be Brock.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

They fucked up Nikkis character badly
fpalm
fpalm
fpalm


----------



## The3 (Aug 20, 2018)

Why WWE did not put Undertaker in a tag match at Mania??


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

THE GODDESS. The hottest blonde in WWE by miles.

:banderas

No 1950's autism here.


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

"Thicki Nikki"

I coined it!

You say it on this site, you pay me!

Put it in my Paypal!

LMFAO!


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

wkc_23 said:


>


Now that's more like it :banderas


----------



## Therapy (Jul 28, 2011)

Alexa Bliss in a match? So there is going to be 1 second of action then immediate fuckery to press forward with some retarded "story" ?


----------



## Total Package (Mar 27, 2010)

Definitely need another camera angle of that split.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

And NO explanation why Taker attacked Shane. Just more RANDOM shit.
:russo
:russo


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Undertaker teaming with Boreman. This is a whole new level of stupidity.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Dolorian said:


> wkc_23 said:
> 
> 
> >
> ...


Is that Mick Foleys daughter? Damn...


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

wTF is up with all these matches only last like 5 mins


----------



## kingnoth1n (Nov 21, 2016)

Hey guys, I need a gif of Naomi doing that split just now. Thanks. :mark


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Oh look womens matches back to being 3 minutes long, nice revolution you got there wwe.


----------



## HiddenFlaw (Jan 29, 2014)

Blisskada


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

Alexa is a like...c'mon Nikki be a heel!


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1143343192416444421

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1143341385061289984


looper007 said:


> They don't really play up her sexiness enough to be fair, she always has the ponytail thing that isn't too flattering. But that body is just rocking.
> 
> Imagine if we were back in the day of those Diva Playboy shoots. If I had too chose some from todays roster for those shoots I'd go, Bayley, Peyton, Lacey, Asuka and Alexa. I'd actually wonder how many of todays women's talents would do a Playboy photo shoot.





wkc_23 said:


> She's pretty stacked bruh when she's in regular clothes.


As much as I already love Bayley, I love her even more with her hair down & her legs showing.


----------



## Therapy (Jul 28, 2011)

I give that "match"

5 out and 5 Kelly Kelly's


----------



## MrJT (Feb 21, 2015)

it's run-in-o-mania with this new no commercials during matches lol. They better figure out a better way to do it moving forward.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

birthday_massacre said:


> wTF is up with all these matches only last like 5 mins


It's Good Shit!!
:vince3


----------



## ironcladd1 (Jan 3, 2012)

Oh no, a kitty kat is coming down to the ring


----------



## looper007 (Dec 20, 2014)

Showstopper said:


> Shhhh! They don't realize how hilarious it is. Let them keep doing it. It's entertaining. And just like last night, when they lose, it makes it all the more fun for everyone else.
> 
> :banderas


It's funny to me as well, what happened to the day of actually talented wrestler's winning titles. You have balding guys in suits with dad bods, a woman dressed like she's in the 40's and one champ who likes to finger his ass. WWE 2019 people. 

I'm here just here for silly comments and pics of Charly, Bayley and Asuka. The only things that get over with me these days on WWE forums.


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 (Dec 15, 2004)

kingnoth1n said:


> Hey guys, I need a gif of Naomi doing that split just now. Thanks. :mark


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Finally Alexa beats that annoying overrated Naomi.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Chan Hung said:


> Is that Mick Foleys daughter? Damn...


She is. Damn indeed.


----------



## PavelGaborik (Oct 30, 2015)

There are a lot of hot female wrestlers in WWE, but damn...nobody can top Alexa for me.


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

So who wants to bet it comes back on with those 4 women in a tag match? Like how many fucking times have they done that tired formula? A singles match happens, the heel has a buddy do something, then the faces friend comes out to help and it goes to commercial and comes back with a tag match in progress.


----------



## Mateus Tunes (Sep 13, 2016)

If these 4 disappear I would not miss them.
Put Otis on the screen, please.


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

WINNING said:


> Hi, Colby. :hi


Who the fugg is that?!


----------



## kingnoth1n (Nov 21, 2016)

M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 said:


>


Good God. Imagine that lookin back atcha.


----------



## looper007 (Dec 20, 2014)

Dam Taker and Shane in a match in 2019, god help us all. The amount of gasping of air and sweat and fake tan in that match will be amazing. Who did Reigns piss off to deserve this. AEW you can't mess this up, WWE are handing you this without you having to try to hard.


----------



## rexmundi (Apr 1, 2012)

Taker is just goinLg to keep diminishing his legacy. Guess he needs dat :vince$


----------



## HiddenFlaw (Jan 29, 2014)

Tag match fucking hell :lmao


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Let's see...

Joe loses his belt then gets to go for the world belt.

Intergender main event 4 a supposed extreme rules is announced. 

Kofi destroys Owen's and Sami

A Tug of War Match happens with fuckery.

Taker comes back to only do a pointless tag with Roman.

Bray debuts as a puppet for 1 second.

These gifts keep making it easy for AEW.

:maury
:maury
:maury


----------



## Therapy (Jul 28, 2011)

SAMCRO said:


> So who wants to bet it comes back on with those 4 women in a tag match? Like how many fucking times have they done that tired formula? A singles match happens, the heel has a buddy do something, then the faces friend comes out to help and it goes to commercial and comes back with a tag match in progress.


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1143343504124534785
It is random though, but they're 2 of my all-time favorites, and I've always been a McIntyre fan for years.

*FUCK SHANE MCMAHON.*


----------



## WWEfan4eva (Feb 23, 2005)

I see a breakup soon for Nikki Cross


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

kingnoth1n said:


> Good God. Imagine that lookin back atcha.


I honestly don't see the fuss with Naomi, even with her Giant cartoon ass


----------



## rexmundi (Apr 1, 2012)

birthday_massacre said:


> wTF is up with all these matches only last like 5 mins


It's what I predicted earlier. Vince is going for shorter matches while what's left of viewers want longer ones. Recipe for ratings disaster.


----------



## MrJT (Feb 21, 2015)

Crowd is fucking DEAD

These 5 mins matches aren't gonna get over


----------



## Buffy The Vampire Slayer (May 31, 2011)




----------



## BulletClubFangirl (Jan 30, 2016)

I read that Ricochet had an awful promo but has his match with AJ happened yet?


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

BulletClubFangirl said:


> I read that Ricochet had an awful promo but has his match with AJ happened yet?


I read that Ricochet had an awful porno but don't think his match with AJ happened yet.


----------



## looper007 (Dec 20, 2014)

PavelGaborik said:


> There are a lot of hot female wrestlers in WWE, but damn...nobody can top Alexa for me.


Something sweet and innocent about Alexa, I know she plays a heel but she seems like the type you bring home to meet the parents. Someone like Asuka or Mandy are someone the parents told you to stay away from lol.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

guess Vince is booking on the fly again


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

PavelGaborik said:


> There are a lot of hot female wrestlers in WWE, but damn...nobody can top Alexa for me.


It's that height to ass ratio.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

The Ricochet AJ main event will be maybe 5 minutes long then??
:cole 
:cole


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

rexmundi said:


> It's what I predicted earlier. Vince is going for shorter matches while what's left of viewers want longer ones. Recipe for ratings disaster.


Yup they will have a 5 minute match, it will end, cut to an ad, then build another 5 match match off of that


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)




----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

Nikki vs Alexa is gonna make Nikki a superstar.

I hope...


----------



## TyAbbotSucks (Dec 10, 2013)

The hell happened there


----------



## MrJT (Feb 21, 2015)

Nicki's a great performer, hope they push her at some point for a title shot


----------



## rexmundi (Apr 1, 2012)

Hour 3 is going to have a brutal rating tomorrow. :heston


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

birthday_massacre said:


> guess Vince is booking on the fly again


Of course. It's good Shit!!!!
:vince2


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

Bet they have the entrances and they cut to commercial one last time, in order to have the full match.


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

Corey: That's what friendship looks like!
Renee: That coming from someone who's friends with Baron Corbin...

I'll give Renee some credit, that was actually a good line :lol


----------



## The XL 2 (Sep 13, 2016)

Is Styles vs O'Shea main eventing? I sure hope not unless they're trying to break all time lowest rating records


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

wkc_23 said:


>


Love her ass. 5 stars..Bawww Gawwd


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

No Iiconics tonight feelsbadman :mj2


----------



## rexmundi (Apr 1, 2012)

Could Bray be main eventing this show? Yowie Wowie.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)




----------



## looper007 (Dec 20, 2014)

Mango13 said:


>


Whoever dating Charly is a lucky man or woman, if she's single then there is a god lol. I'm surprised she's Italian, looks more Hispanic to me.


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## Randy Lahey (Apr 14, 2014)

PavelGaborik said:


> There are a lot of hot female wrestlers in WWE, but damn...nobody can top Alexa for me.


Alexa is over because she looks like an average girl. She's not muscled up trying to be as athletic as men, and she doesn't have cartoonish fake boobs. Same reason AJ Lee was over

Guarantee more women would be over in the WWE if they had the girls look like cute girl next door types (without the muscles), and had the men play the larger than life characters.


----------



## kingnoth1n (Nov 21, 2016)

Brays debut incoming.


----------



## Therapy (Jul 28, 2011)

Since Taker for no fucking random reason returned tonight, maybe WWE is saving Hogan for the Main Event...

WHATCHA GONNA DO AJ!


----------



## SPCDRI (Mar 15, 2010)

Just a flurry of brief, nothing matches tonight. I don't like the new "sports like" direction. If they want a sports like production, you can't do all the comedy skits, too. One or the other, such dissipated force, its just all going in all these directions, a little here, a little there, not really doing anything.


----------



## WWEfan4eva (Feb 23, 2005)

Bayley got a better ass


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Showstopper said:


> THE GODDESS. The hottest blonde in WWE by miles.
> 
> :banderas
> 
> No 1950's autism here.


Alexa is hot, but she is too fucking small, there are at least 2 blondes hotter than her.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

This match should be great.


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

This is legit the one and only match I was looking forward to tonight.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Mordecay said:


> Alexa is hot, but she is too fucking small


Yeah, way too short.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Mordecay said:


> Alexa is hot, but she is too fucking small


If anything, that can add to the fun. It sure isn't a detriment.


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

Mordecay said:


> Alexa is hot, but she is too fucking small, there are at least 2 blondes hotter than her.


Blasphemy.


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

Showstopper said:


> If anything, that can add to the fun. It sure isn't a detriment.


Was just getting ready to say this.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Mango13 said:


> Was just getting ready to say this.


Yep. And she doesn't have a five-head.


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

Wyatt to beat down Styles to end RAW?


----------



## ironcladd1 (Jan 3, 2012)

Mordecay said:


> Alexa is hot, but she is too fucking small, there are at least 2 blondes hotter than her.


I’d put Alexa in my pocket any day :yum:


----------



## MrJT (Feb 21, 2015)

Wonder how they're gonna get in the last commercial break here, no doubt another fuckin run in


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Imagine doing this match you have R-Truth and everybody running for the 24/7 title
:heston


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

kingnoth1n said:


> Good God. Imagine that lookin back atcha.


Mmmmhmmm...


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

That was a beautiful headlock.


----------



## looper007 (Dec 20, 2014)

Randy Lahey said:


> Alexa is over because she looks like an average girl. She's not muscled up trying to be as athletic as men, and she doesn't have cartoonish fake boobs. Same reason AJ Lee was over
> 
> Guarantee more women would be over in the WWE if they had the girls look like cute girl next door types (without the muscles), and had the men play the larger than life characters.


That's what I said earlier in the thread, Alexa is the girl next door a bit like AJ Lee was. When you see interviews with her, she doesn't hide her faults or what she dealt with during her life. That's why I think she get's as much love as she does from fan's.

Another example, I think Paige was over cause she looked so much like a outsider with her look (even though I think a lot of that was played up imo) and she was the dream girl for a long of die hard wrestling fan's.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

MrJT said:


> Wonder how they're gonna get in the last commercial break here, no doubt another fuckin run in


U called it!!!
:mj


----------



## MrJT (Feb 21, 2015)

lol a 6 way restarted match again, this is horrendous.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

MrJT said:


> Wonder how they're gonna get in the last commercial break here, no doubt another fuckin run in


Oh easy this will be a 10 minute match, then something will happen, fuckery with happen during the ad, then a restart , and 5 more mins of a match

ha I was close.
here is the restart during the ad


----------



## WrestlingOracle (Jul 6, 2013)

Don't get me wrong, Toy Story 4 was imo. an all-around great effort (wrote a full positive review here in fact: stupendousreviews.blogspot.com), but on that commercial before Raw came back, one of the reviews called it "A slice of heaven." Goodness, that's some hyperbolic writing to call damn near ANY movie that :maury


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

The Club is out there, I'm thinking AJ is turning tonight.


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

This should be a very good match.

NV... G&A out might be an attack on AJ....

Or they attack Ricochet and AJ resists it... but then joins in or stays out of it completely.


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

oh shit...let me actually pay attention to this match. :lol


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

please no tag match


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

This stopping of the match is going to get old after the next week or two everyone's going to know it's so predictable


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

AJ/Ricochet is the main event? How exciting...


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Okay the restarting is already getting old and so predictable it's so cringy


----------



## MrJT (Feb 21, 2015)

LOL


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

lol they are trying everything for this new format.

WWE is fucking crazy.


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

This "no more wrestling during ad breaks" thing is going to get annoying, they're already starting to run out of ideas to not have matches running during the breaks.


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

This format needs to die a horrible death.


----------



## Buhalovski (Jul 24, 2015)

Bray about to kidnap them?


----------



## Prayer Police (Sep 27, 2012)

did he have to get on mic?


----------



## Therapy (Jul 28, 2011)

What a FUCKING RETARDED way to shoehorn in commercials.


----------



## rexmundi (Apr 1, 2012)

RAW IS RANCID.


----------



## Randy Lahey (Apr 14, 2014)

lol just cut a promo in the middle of the match to get these commercial breaks in lol....wwe is completely lost at production


----------



## The Capo (Mar 13, 2017)

I swear AJ styles looks more and more like Billy Ray Cyrus by the day.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Roxinius (Jul 21, 2014)

Never thought I'd say bring back the mid match ads cause this is worse


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Mox Girl said:


> This "no more wrestling during ad breaks" thing is going to get annoying, they're already starting to run out of ideas to not have matches running during the breaks.


Yeah I can see this after maybe a week getting so old and predictable that fans are not going to buy it there going to start chanting and it's going to be a very negative reaction just watch


----------



## The XL 2 (Sep 13, 2016)

This show is abysmal


----------



## looper007 (Dec 20, 2014)

People once again calling for Bray to save the show, have you guys forgot how meh he's in the ring. i give it a month before a few on here calling for him to turn on him and his character. He ain't changing this mess.


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

"I need a commercial! Quick, Headbangers or whoever you are, go out there and make AJ have the authority for some reason to restart the match!" :vince3


----------



## SPCDRI (Mar 15, 2010)

You look forward to this match all show and then they cut its throat with a 4 minute ad break. God, this is so bad.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

They're going to run out of ideas of interfering and restarting the match and people are going to chant bulshit and stuff like that
:maury


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

I fell asleep did bray turn up


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## PavelGaborik (Oct 30, 2015)

They've managed to ruin a main event between Ricochet and AJ Styles.

Awesome.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

looper007 said:


> People once again calling for Bray to save the show, have you guys forgot how meh he's in the ring. i give it a month before a few on here calling for him to turn on him and his character. He ain't changing this mess.


He already made a 2 second appearance via Puppeteer
:maury 
:maury


----------



## Randy Lahey (Apr 14, 2014)

lol Crawl looks like a fake movie promo someone just made up. But it's a real movie? lmao


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Are you sure Bray is going to appear? They seem to fuck up everything and I expect them to fuck this up too.


----------



## ironcladd1 (Jan 3, 2012)

I bet the live crowd loves the commercial breaks. Do AJ and Ricochet dance for the crowd during the break?


----------



## rexmundi (Apr 1, 2012)

This new format is unbearable and makes this one of the worst raws in a long ass time.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

The Capo said:


> I swear AJ styles looks more and more like Billy Ray Cyrus by the day.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Nah more like that Chip guy from those house repair shows.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

So the match restarts but the Bell doesn't ring 
:heston 
:heston 
:heston


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

"Remember that 5 star classic where they started, stopped, and restarted the match?"


----------



## looper007 (Dec 20, 2014)

The Capo said:


> I swear AJ styles looks more and more like Billy Ray Cyrus by the day.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


AJ has been phoning it for the last while now, i think the injuries and father time are catching up on him. Hope I'm wrong as he's awesome. Needs a haircut though.


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

ironcladd1 said:


> I bet the live crowd loves the commercial breaks. Do AJ and Ricochet dance for the crowd during the break?


Ricochet reenacts his cellphone footage.


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

Wow are all the stoppages this contrived. It's so bad and kills the flow, why doesn't someone tell Vince to do breaks inbetween segments and matches...


----------



## Therapy (Jul 28, 2011)

What's next on WWE's list for shitty ways to force commercials? 

Fake power outages?
Ring rope randomly `breaks' and needs to be fixed
The mat got wet and needs to be cleaned for wrestler safety
Trump tweeted something
A fake fan jumps in the ring
The ref has an asthma attack


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

They played that mini botch off well.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

ironcladd1 said:


> I bet the live crowd loves the commercial breaks. Do AJ and Ricochet dance for the crowd during the break?


I'm wondering during breaks how lame this has to be. This may actually hurt the Raw and SD attendance worse I'm afraid. Once people start knowing that they're going to be doing this to cater for commercials it's going to be really bad for the company


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

Hopefully this new format dies as fast as the blacked out arena for the 3rd hour of RAW did :beckylol


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

ironcladd1 said:


> I bet the live crowd loves the commercial breaks. Do AJ and Ricochet dance for the crowd during the break?


Ricochet does a magic trick. He makes a pencil disappear.


----------



## WrestlingOracle (Jul 6, 2013)

Chan Hung said:


> They're going to run out of ideas of interfering and restarting the match and people are going to chant bulshit and stuff like that
> :maury


Not having matches go more than 2 segments is a hallmark of Russo's writing style. Difference is, he'd litter everything with little backstage segments and create a thread through the show.

Vince is already scurrying to find non-story ways to get to commercial clean, when if he put more effort in, this could come off WAY smoother than it is.


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

So a 10 min main event? :lol

This company finds a way to hit new lows. They are the bar and they sink to new lows each week.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

At first I thought that these wrestlers would have like boxers a little stool in the corner and rest while the commercials are on :lol


----------



## PavelGaborik (Oct 30, 2015)

I'm about 12 beer in and that can't even save the show


----------



## looper007 (Dec 20, 2014)

Chan Hung said:


> He already made a 2 second appearance via Puppeteer
> :maury
> :maury


I want to see the puppet's wrestling more then him.


----------



## Randy Lahey (Apr 14, 2014)

Mango13 said:


> Ricochet reenacts his cellphone footage.


His finisher should be a finger poke of doom


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Vince is a fuckhead. The momentum when u stop and restart will kill ur live crowd. What a dumbfuck.
:maury


----------



## rexmundi (Apr 1, 2012)

Hey workrate marks, isn't this show GOOD SHIT? :vince5


----------



## Joseph92 (Jun 26, 2007)

Mox Girl said:


> This "no more wrestling during ad breaks" thing is going to get annoying, they're already starting to run out of ideas to not have matches running during the breaks.


Maybe they should like Smackdown does. During the ads show the match in the lower corner of the screen.


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

Nothing can save this company, the damage is done.


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

The Capo said:


> I swear AJ styles looks more and more like Billy Ray Cyrus by the day.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Yep. This is a formula for disaster. The crowd.chanting CM Punk lmao
:maury


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

PavelGaborik said:


> I'm about 12 beer in and that can't even save the show


That many beers only gets you through the first hour.


----------



## looper007 (Dec 20, 2014)

Ace said:


> So a 10 min main event? :lol
> 
> This company finds a way to hit new lows. They are the bar and they sink to new lows each week.


You could say it's like a finger in the anus lol.


----------



## Therapy (Jul 28, 2011)

This dumb shit already cut AJ?


----------



## Tk Adeyemi (Feb 14, 2019)

This match is way too slow


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

Randy Lahey said:


> His finisher should be a finger poke of doom


Imagine his finisher being the mandible claw lol


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

Why are they working so slow?..

You have two great athletes and they're wrestling at 1/4 speed.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

I love WWE but this fuckery makes me hate it. And I cant wait for AEW.


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

They'll likely do what they did before the rule was brought in - they dim the lights and the wrestler just hangs out in the ring and watches the videos they show on the tron in the break :lol Reminds me of during Mox's final TV appearance - they showed the first ever Firefly Funhouse segment when he was in the ring waiting for his match and Mox was watching it, and his facial expression was CLASSIC.


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

Chan Hung said:


> Vince is a fuckhead. The momentum when u stop and restart will kill ur live crowd. What a dumbfuck.
> :maury


He just proves more and more each passing day how unfit he is to continue to run this fucking company. Dude just needs to move on already and enjoy retirement with his grand kids.


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

Is Ricochet going to become a main event guy after his US title run(s) are over or will he go the way of Kalisto? (whom I love btw.)


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Why give these two only 10 mins, while it being the main event. Smh.


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

Aj no selling these pin attempts :lol


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Not watching, what is it that they are doing with the matches?


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Crowd dead as fuck. Wow.


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

TV matches are dead with this formula, who has time for this crap?


----------



## looper007 (Dec 20, 2014)

Ace said:


> Nothing can save this company, the damage is done.


It's probably done creative wise but it's not going anywhere anytime soon and is still making tons of money, how I never know.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

TheLooseCanon said:


> Imagine his finisher being the mandible claw lol


Oh. My. God.

Why put that in people's minds?

:mj2


----------



## Buffy The Vampire Slayer (May 31, 2011)

Ace said:


> Nothing can save this company, the damage is done.


Not even watching Raw right now and could careless. I'm too busy slaying people on GTA Online for in game currency for the upcoming Casino DLC. :gun::gun:


----------



## Therapy (Jul 28, 2011)

Trophies said:


> Aj no selling these pin attempts :lol


He's cut open so he's probably pissed from sloppy ring work


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Imagine if we ALL were in attendance how frustrating it be to have a possible good match stopped for a commercial and restarted.


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

Dolorian said:


> Not watching, what is it that they are doing with the matches?


Matches aren't allowed to continue during commercial breaks so they are finding ways to stop the match and then restart them when the show comes back from commercial


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Even the way the crowd says this is awesome sounds like they're tired as fuck.


----------



## kingnoth1n (Nov 21, 2016)

We really going to go another week without the bray debut?


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Mango13 said:


> Dolorian said:
> 
> 
> > Not watching, what is it that they are doing with the matches?
> ...


This is definitely the worst thing this year. Thought it couldnt get worse.


----------



## PavelGaborik (Oct 30, 2015)

The crowd is apparently easier pleased than I am.


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

Rock vs Mankind in the empty arena had more noise than this.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Mango13 said:


> Matches aren't allowed to continue during commercial breaks so they are finding ways to stop the match and then restart them when the show comes back from commercial


----------



## Therapy (Jul 28, 2011)

Mark ass fucking crowd.. This is not awesome.. One chain of moves and these fucking retards are acting like this is a 60 minute iron man match in ECW


----------



## MrJT (Feb 21, 2015)

Ima need a 1 hour Iron man match from these two forreal.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

That was a nice sequence.


----------



## WrestlingOracle (Jul 6, 2013)

Ricochet doesn't work well when the things slow down. Very much has that RVD Syndrome of looking amazing when he is running through his pinball offense, but he just doesn't have much to offer in that "main event style" imo. He's missing a gear that some of his acclaimed offensively aesthetic predecessors like Michaels, Guerrero and Mysterio had in spades.


----------



## Randy Lahey (Apr 14, 2014)

This should be on 205 Live if that show still exists?


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

Is this Sea World or fucking wrestling. Fuck dude.


----------



## nWo4Lyfe420 (Apr 22, 2013)

I turned it off awhile ago. Sounds like Bray didn't show up.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

MrJT said:


> Ima need a 1 hour Iron man match from these two forreal.


and that would work with the new shitty format lol

ad break between each fall


----------



## PavelGaborik (Oct 30, 2015)

You guys remember when the WWE marks were adamant Ricochet was as good as Will Ospreay? 

Boy what a difference 6 months makes.


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 (Dec 15, 2004)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1143352556120412160


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Rico moaning like if he was... nevermind


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

LOL and he loses one of his first matches after winning the title FFS yet Kofi wins against all odds every time


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

OK... so where is this going with the AJ win?


----------



## Randy Lahey (Apr 14, 2014)

At least it was a clean match.


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

Styles wins :mark:


----------



## nWo4Lyfe420 (Apr 22, 2013)

PavelGaborik said:


> You guys remember when the WWE marks were adamant Ricochet was as good as Will Ospreay?
> 
> Boy what a difference 6 months makes.


The same marks that said Becky's boyfriend and Kofi would boost ratings :heston


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

PavelGaborik said:


> You guys remember when the WWE marks were adamant Ricochet was as good as Will Ospreay?
> 
> Boy what a difference 6 months makes.


Only takes 6 mins for WWE to ruin someone


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

Randy Lahey said:


> Alexa is over because she looks like an average girl. She's not muscled up trying to be as athletic as men, and she doesn't have cartoonish fake boobs. Same reason AJ Lee was over
> 
> Guarantee more women would be over in the WWE if they had the girls look like cute girl next door types (without the muscles), and had the men play the larger than life characters.


I'll miss that woman in WWE forever. lol


----------



## rexmundi (Apr 1, 2012)

AJ buries Joe again by proxy.


----------



## WrestlingOracle (Jul 6, 2013)

Blah match.


----------



## Therapy (Jul 28, 2011)

That was probably albeit short, the best match I've seen AJ put on in a while. It wasn't his usual cookie cutter WWE style.. Not bad...


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

Ends RAW with hugs. RAW. Hugs.


----------



## RainmakerV2 (Nov 8, 2017)

God, all this hugging is such bullshit.


----------



## Randy Lahey (Apr 14, 2014)

lol gay and they embrace in the ring


----------



## SavoySuit (Aug 10, 2015)

Creative: Bray, we have nothing for you.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Bring back AJ to replace Lacey-flat-ass, please.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Damn it man. These guys should have had way more time.


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

Did I fuggin' miss the Firefly Fun House segment?!?!


----------



## Randy Lahey (Apr 14, 2014)

Raw does not want men watching this show. I'm convinced of it.


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

That has to be in the running for one of the worst RAW's of the year.


----------



## Prayer Police (Sep 27, 2012)

nice match but where is this going?


----------



## looper007 (Dec 20, 2014)

RainmakerV2 said:


> God, all this hugging is such bullshit.


Come on in, and give us a hug lol.


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

This week Abby the Witch made an appearance. Next week it will be Mercy the Buzzard. Two weeks from tonight it will be Rambling Rabbit.

We'll have to wait for Bray until the Raw after Extreme Rules.


----------



## PavelGaborik (Oct 30, 2015)

birthday_massacre said:


> Only takes 6 mins for WWE to ruin someone


But he was never better at anything to begin with. That's the point. One has peaked, the other is 26 years old and rapidly improving to this day.


----------



## nWo4Lyfe420 (Apr 22, 2013)

TheLooseCanon said:


> Ends RAW with hugs. RAW. Hugs.


They really did? Glad I tuned out. Fuckin' ROH-lite company now lol.


----------



## ClintDagger (Feb 1, 2015)

EdgeheadStingerfan said:


> OK... so where is this going with the AJ win?


Nowhere. That was Vince sticking two workrate guys in a fresh matchup as the main event to see what the ratings do. He’s literally in “throw stuff at the wall and see what sticks” mode.


----------



## Joseph92 (Jun 26, 2007)

EdgeheadStingerfan said:


> Did I fuggin' miss the Firefly Fun House segment?!?!


I don't know if you did or not (I didn't tune in until after 9), but if you did miss it they will replay it tomorrow.


----------



## looper007 (Dec 20, 2014)

Showstopper said:


> Bring back AJ to replace Lacey-flat-ass, please.


Don't see her going back to WWE, if she does return to wrestling which I don't think she will. Her last year in wrestling just seemed to me she didn't have any interest in been a wrestler anymore. I see her hubby returning before she ever does.


----------



## DammitChrist (Apr 3, 2016)

Highlights of Raw:

- The Miz/R-Truth/Carmella/Drake Maverick MizTV segment

- Kofi Kingston/Sami Zayn/Kevin Owens pre-match segment

- Samoa Joe ambushing Kofi Kingston post-match


----------



## Mateus Tunes (Sep 13, 2016)

Good main event.
AJ is great, I love this guy.


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

Joseph92 said:


> I don't know if you did or not (I didn't tune in until after 9), but if you did miss it they will replay it tomorrow.


Yeah, I know.. just curious.

Thanks though!


----------



## nWo4Lyfe420 (Apr 22, 2013)

Showstopper said:


> Bring back AJ to replace Lacey-flat-ass, please.


AJ Lee? Gross.


----------



## rexmundi (Apr 1, 2012)

A lout on twitter recently opined that ricochet was better than ospreay. unkout


----------



## Randy Lahey (Apr 14, 2014)

nWo4Lyfe420 said:


> They really did? Glad I tuned out. Fuckin' ROH-lite company now lol.


It was the "mutual respect between 2 guys no one gives a fck about"...

Hugging spots are terrible when there's literally been no damage done to either guy. If you want to do a hugging spot, you damn well better have had alot of bloods, chair shots, or tables went thru.

2 spot monkeys being acrobats around the ring hugging afterward as if they had such a 'hard' match...gtfo.


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

Highlights of RAW:

The ones in Alexa Bliss' hair.


----------



## Magicman38 (Jun 27, 2016)

Good match. It does seem like AJ is going heel soon though.


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

I'm probably the only one here who likes both Becky and Lacey 0


----------



## Kowalski's Killer (Aug 23, 2013)

I was actually entertained by a good chunk of Raw tonight. Last match was short but really good, 24/7 was pure gold thanks to Truth, and the Taker appearance was random but a complete shock. They're at least trying the past two Raws.


----------



## looper007 (Dec 20, 2014)

rexmundi said:


> A lout on twitter recently opined that ricochet was better than ospreay. unkout


Nah, Ospreay is the better wrestler and it's not a opinion it's fact. Guys on to be a superstar in Japan.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

nWo4Lyfe420 said:


> AJ Lee? Gross.


Better than Lacey in every way. :shrug


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Showstopper said:


> Yep. And she doesn't have a five-head.


More room to aim in a five-head >


----------



## rexmundi (Apr 1, 2012)

So much misogyny in this thread making fun of womens looks. You guys are definitely wrestling fans. :lmao


----------



## nWo4Lyfe420 (Apr 22, 2013)

Showstopper said:


> Better than Lacey in every way. :shrug


Hey man, if 80 pound midgets are your thing who am I to judge :ciampa


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

nWo4Lyfe420 said:


> Hey man, if 80 pound midgets are your thing who am I to judge :ciampa


I'm not just talking about looks, though. If women with no ass and talk slow as fuck like it's 1950 is your thing; no judgement here.


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

So they give away Ricochet vs AJ free with a clean fucking finish.... So fucking dumb, just have your newly crowned US champion lose in his first match after winning the belt, just to set up AJ getting a title match, something they could have accomplished with AJ winning a number 1 contenders match with Ricochet watching. That way you keep Ricochet vs AJ fresh and we don't see it until the ppv when the titles on the line, but go ahead and just give us the match now, then just give it to us again only next time you gotta pay to see it.

Super Kofi is the only one for some reason who they book to never lose, he wins every match and overcomes all the odds, Kofi can defeat 3 guys back to back, Kofi can go through a 3 hour gauntlet and pin everyone on the roster in 1 night. Ricochet though can't win a simple 1 on 1 match with a guy who hasn't wrestled in over a month and is coming back off an injury. Has Kofi got the ultimate blackmail on Vince or something thats forcing him to book him this fucking strong? i don't fucking get it.


----------



## Randy Lahey (Apr 14, 2014)

Showstopper said:


> I'm not just talking about looks, though. If women with no ass and talk slow as fuck like it's 1950 is your thing; no judgement here.


You're the only person that says "talk like she's in 1950"? WTF does that even mean? Lacey talks like a southern belle. I've known many women like that who talk that way. She plays it up as if she's on a theatre stage, but it's no different than Bray Wyatt delivering promos as if he's reciting Shakespeare


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

nWo4Lyfe420 said:


> I turned it off awhile ago. Sounds like Bray didn't show up.


His puppet was there 2 seconds. So that was his epic debut on Raw I suppose


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

*AJ Styles should not be shaking hands with Ricochet* (and I'm not even including that damn sex shit).


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1143352376318783488
*AJ Lee though, might actually be my 3rd all-time favorite female, if I'm being honest.*

:dance :dance :dance :dance







looper007 said:


> Don't see her going back to WWE, if she does return to wrestling which I don't think she will. Her last year in wrestling just seemed to me she didn't have any interest in been a wrestler anymore. I see her hubby returning before she ever does.


:batista3


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Randy Lahey said:


> You're the only person that says "talk like she's in 1950"? WTF does that even mean? Lacey talks like a southern belle. I've known many women like that who talk that way. She plays it up as if she's on a theatre stage, but it's no different than Bray Wyatt delivering promos as if he's reciting Shakespeare


She's shit.


----------



## LIL' WINNING FOOT (Sep 21, 2004)

What an awful RAW, as per usual.

They are hellbent on Lacey Evans. By proxy, Lacey is winning the belt off Becky and Corbin is off Seth at Extreme Rules and probably by Heyman/Brock interference. Either way, Seth and Becky aren't making it to Summerslam as champions.

This company and Vince see the writing on the wall. He knows it's over for him. He's just throwing whatever sticks until it's time for him to go (interpret that how you want). You know how the Queen of England is still alive and therefore Charles is still a prince and not a King? Yes, that is Vince with HHH/Steph.

The WWE is a decaying brand only surviving by legacy. They're finished once the inevitable happens.


----------



## Randy Lahey (Apr 14, 2014)

Showstopper said:


> She's shit.


No, that's Seth Rollins.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

WINNING said:


> What an awful RAW, as per usual.
> 
> They are hellbent on Lacey Evans. By proxy, Lacey is winning the belt off Becky and Corbin is off Seth at Extreme Rules and probably by Heyman/Brock interference. Either way, Seth and Becky aren't making it to Summerslam as champions.
> 
> ...


prediction

Lacey or Corbin pin Rollins or Becky by fuckery via Brock then Brock cashes in on Corbin.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Randy Lahey said:


> No, that's Seth Rollins.


I'm convinced!


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1143358341533454336
Seriously doubt anything of note is happening at ER.


----------



## ripcitydisciple (Dec 18, 2014)

SAMCRO said:


> Wow they are seriously doing an intergender tag match as the main event of the next ppv, lol AEW please Save_Us.



If you think there are going to be NO Intergender Tag Matches in AEW you are delusional and in for a RUDE AWAKENING.

Cody and Brandi are married and run the company. You think they won't ever have matches together? Joey Janella and Penelope Ford are to together work wise. If Killer Cross and Scarlett Bordeaux end up there and are still together that's another. Rusev and Lana? not to mention the other wrestlers that will be in relationships in the company and the ones that could be paired up storyline wise in these kind of matches.

It is common knowledge that the Women's Division is going to as important as the Men's Division. What do you think that means?

Don't answer. I already know.


----------



## Stellar (May 30, 2016)

RAW was much worse 2 weeks ago, but this episode wasn't exactly great either.

I was expecting for Ricochet to win, leading to Gallows/Anderson to go to AJ Styles next week and say that he cannot win either. Nope. Gotta have Ricochet lose the very next night after winning the US Championship.

Lacey can't seem to be given an opportunity to walk out of any show with the upper hand now. Loses vs. Super Becky at Stomping Grounds, gets clobbered by Becky later in the night during the Universal Championship match, gets clobbered at the start of RAW by Becky and will probably lose at Extreme Rules. Super frustrating. Have Lacey win something eventually please.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

ripcitydisciple said:


> SAMCRO said:
> 
> 
> > Wow they are seriously doing an intergender tag match as the main event of the next ppv, lol AEW please Save_Us.
> ...


Sadly you're partly right but let's hope.AEW doesnt put inter gender shit on a main event. Doubt they will. WWE is out and desperate for ideas at this point they're just half assing it and it shows.


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

ripcitydisciple said:


> If you think there are going to be NO Intergender Tag Matches in AEW you are delusional and in for a RUDE AWAKENING.
> 
> Cody and Brandi are married and run the company. You think they won't ever have matches together? Joey Janella and Penelope Ford are to together work wise. If Killer Cross and Scarlett Bordeaux end up there and are still together that's another. Rusev and Lana? not to mention the other wrestlers that will be in relationships in the company and the ones that could be paired up storyline wise in these kind of matches.
> 
> ...


I don't despise intergender tag matches, its just one shouldn't be headlining a ppv, especially after your previous ppv was awful and so was the one before that.


----------



## HankHill_85 (Aug 31, 2011)

Ugh, WOULD YOU PLEASE STOP BOOKING PEOPLE TO ACTUALLY WIN A MATCH AND THEN BASICALLY BURY THEM THE NEXT NIGHT?!?!? Owens and Zayn won clean as a whistle at the PPV, and then Kofi makes both of them his bitches on Raw. 50/50 booking doesn't benefit *ANYONE!*

Also, LMAO at that tag match stipulation basically spoiling the match. Winners take all? Right, because Corbin actually has a chance at taking the Universal belt, lol. Seth and Becky win, then Brock comes in to cash in. Brock/Seth at Summerslam.


----------



## Jackofhearts2005 (Jun 18, 2019)

So I'm watching RAW for the first time this season and there's a lot of history between the different wrestlers and I'd like some context without having to go back and watch old stuff (especially since some of the big events aren't on Hulu) or read through spoilertastic discussion boards and wiki pages. 

Is there a good video or podcast series anyone can recommend to get me caught up on the backstories of Rollins, Ambrose, etc? 

Thanks!


----------



## ripcitydisciple (Dec 18, 2014)

Chan Hung said:


> Sadly you're partly right but let's hope.AEW doesnt put inter gender shit on a main event. Doubt they will. WWE is out and desperate for ideas at this point they're just half assing it and it shows.


Cody and Brandi are married and run the company. Brandi will want to be taken and recognized as a competent and serious wrestler, at some point they are going to main event a show and even PPV. They will want to show that even Intergender Tag wrestling they are better at then the WWE.

It's going to happen.

And just for the record, I don't mind _good_ Intergender Tag Wrestling. I don't want you to be confused about what side of the fence I am on.


----------



## domotime2 (Apr 28, 2014)

i thought this was a GREAT RAW! Past 2 weeks have been absolutely an improvement. Good flow. A lot of variety. Not too much crap. I think it's been fun


----------



## drougfree (Aug 9, 2016)

mixed tag team and corbin main eventing again?

undertaker random match?

ricochet vs styles main eventing?

corbin and shane as top heels :lol

has been wwe that bad?


----------



## ripcitydisciple (Dec 18, 2014)

SAMCRO said:


> I don't despise intergender tag matches, its just one shouldn't be headlining a ppv, especially after your previous ppv was awful and so was the one before that.


I just answered another poster about this. I don't want to spam the thread with repeated posts. Page 111 if you would like to know what my answer was.


----------



## LIL' WINNING FOOT (Sep 21, 2004)

domotime2 said:


> i thought this was a GREAT RAW! Past 2 weeks have been absolutely an improvement. Good flow. A lot of variety. Not too much crap. I think it's been fun


This show was far from great. It hasn't been great in months.


----------



## domotime2 (Apr 28, 2014)

WINNING said:


> This show was far from great. It hasn't been great in months.


Disagree. I think it flowed great. I love the idea of them doing Becky/Seth together, very unique and have no issue with Lacey Evans/Corbin mixed match, both belts on the line for a July PPV. It's unique and very WWE soap opera...into it. Thought the small things like doing a 4 v 4 match, but it be elimination was great... thought the stuff with R-Truth was fun... i like the progression of Alexa and Nikki.... the Taker appearance was a shocker... i love what's going on with AJ and Club... think KO/Sami are top notch... and ending with a Ricco vs AJ match is fine with me. 

A lot of people will hate on raw no matter what but i thought the show was as B- as it gets. And considering RAW is usually a D show...B- is a big win.


----------



## looper007 (Dec 20, 2014)

WINNING said:


> This show was far from great. It hasn't been great in months.


Still some deluded WWE marks on here so I'm not too shocked a few will come on here and say it's a great RAW.


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

If I was Vince, I'd push Sami and Kevin to the moon.


----------



## HankHill_85 (Aug 31, 2011)

My God, I just don't see what apparently everyone else does in Ricochet. This guy is so damn bland from a personality and charisma standpoint. That backstage promo on Raw? Barf. Ev-er-y word is per-fec-tly e-nun-ci-ated. He talks like he's nervous or he's got a stick up his ass........or is that a finger?


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

HankHill_85 said:


> Ugh, WOULD YOU PLEASE STOP BOOKING PEOPLE TO ACTUALLY WIN A MATCH AND THEN BASICALLY BURY THEM THE NEXT NIGHT?!?!? Owens and Zayn won clean as a whistle at the PPV, and then Kofi makes both of them his bitches on Raw. 50/50 booking doesn't benefit *ANYONE!*
> 
> Also, LMAO at that tag match stipulation basically spoiling the match. Winners take all? Right, because Corbin actually has a chance at taking the Universal belt, lol. Seth and Becky win, then Brock comes in to cash in. Brock/Seth at Summerslam.


Yeah its one of the most predictable ppv main events ever, like we're to believe Corbin and Lacey win the belts and their feuds continue on for a 3rd straight month.


----------



## LIL' WINNING FOOT (Sep 21, 2004)

domotime2 said:


> Disagree. I think it flowed great. I love the idea of them doing Becky/Seth together, very unique and have no issue with Lacey Evans/Corbin mixed match, both belts on the line for a July PPV. It's unique and very WWE soap opera...into it. Thought the small things like doing a 4 v 4 match, but it be elimination was great... thought the stuff with R-Truth was fun... i like the progression of Alexa and Nikki.... the Taker appearance was a shocker... i love what's going on with AJ and Club... think KO/Sami are top notch... and ending with a Ricco vs AJ match is fine with me.
> 
> A lot of people will hate on raw no matter what but i thought the show was as B- as it gets. And considering RAW is usually a D show...B- is a big win.


Then your standards are mighty low, breh. Becky/Seth are in an awful storyline that they don't want to be apart of, clearly, if you're paying attention. Corbin and Lacey STILL being challengers when they've lost twice decisively without debate. The heels look like under geeks to where when they beat them for the titles at ER, Seth and Becky will come off bad for allowing GEEKS to take the titles off him. It's bad booking. It's not unique. It's lazy.

The only things you can call that were positive were the Truth segment (because he's actually entertaining and has been for weeks) and Joe challenging for the WWE title because he's also an entertaining character (despite losing 24 hours ago to the new US champion who JUST lost to AJ tonight anyways).

So, no it wasn't great. Not even good. If you thought it was and are willing to lower expectations to get something out of this company, more power to you. I refuse to accept mediocrity.


----------



## domotime2 (Apr 28, 2014)

WINNING said:


> Then your standards are mighty low, breh. Becky/Seth are in an awful storyline that they don't want to be apart of, clearly, if you're paying attention. Corbin and Lacey STILL being challengers when they've lost twice decisively without debate. The heels look like under geeks to where when they beat them for the titles at ER, Seth and Becky will come off bad for allowing GEEKS to take the titles off him. It's bad booking. It's not unique. It's lazy.
> 
> The only things you can call that were positive were the Truth segment (because he's actually entertaining and has been for weeks) and Joe challenging for the WWE title because he's also an entertaining character (despite losing 24 hours ago to the new US champion who JUST lost to AJ tonight anyways).
> 
> So, no it wasn't great. Not even good. If you thought it was and are willing to lower expectations to get something out of this company, more power to you. I refuse to accept mediocrity.


My expectations are simple. Give me something different. Having a power couple in Becky and Seth is EXTREMELY different. This match we're going to see, has never happened before in WWE history. Two super over babyfaces, teaming together (As a couple)...i think it can go in lots of different ways, which i like. 

It's a filler ppv. And hopefully, they put this match really early on the card and allow Kofi to have a true main event for once (I hope that's the plan). Let Kofi shine at this ppv.


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

domotime2 said:


> It's a filler ppv. And hopefully, they put this match really early on the card and allow Kofi to have a true main event for once (I hope that's the plan). Let Kofi shine at this ppv.


They won't let Kofi main event over Undertaker and Da Big Dawg.


----------



## LIL' WINNING FOOT (Sep 21, 2004)

domotime2 said:


> My expectations are simple. Give me something different. Having a power couple in Becky and Seth is EXTREMELY different. This match we're going to see, has never happened before in WWE history. Two super over babyfaces, teaming together (As a couple)...i think it can go in lots of different ways, which i like.
> 
> It's a filler ppv. And hopefully, they put this match really early on the card and allow Kofi to have a true main event for once (I hope that's the plan). Let Kofi shine at this ppv.


"Different" does not always equate to it being great or good. Especially in this case.

Becky and Seth haven't been fully established as a power couple enough on screen for there to be any emotional investment to parlay this angle for both of them as anything good, especially when facing Lacey and Baron. Two challengers that have already been defeated twice, clean or not. By the way, Seth might be somewhat over but the gap of overness between him and Becky was mighty apparent tonight and has been since the start of this year and that's even with Becky's momentum drastically cooled off. 

Filler PPV or not, you're on the road to Summerslam. Expectations of better quality should be the norm for those who want the company to improve (which won't any time soon). Kofi for damn sure isn't main eventing, not with Taker, Roman, and Shane on the same card.


----------



## domotime2 (Apr 28, 2014)

Emmanuelle said:


> They won't let Kofi main event over Undertaker and Da Big Dawg.


shit...i forgot about that. Well, there goes that argument


----------



## LIL' WINNING FOOT (Sep 21, 2004)

When I said this is the New Generation 2.0 era, I wasn't kidding. Holy fuck, how devoid of anything.


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

WINNING said:


> When I said this is the New Generation 2.0 era, I wasn't kidding. Holy fuck, how devoid of anything.


New Generation nothing! Thats WCW 2000 level attendance.


----------



## Buffy The Vampire Slayer (May 31, 2011)

virus21 said:


> New Generation nothing! Thats WCW 2000 level attendance.


You both are being too nice. This is clearly TNA 2014-15 levels. :lol


----------



## kingnoth1n (Nov 21, 2016)




----------



## ste1592 (Dec 20, 2014)

So there was no Firefly Fun House tonight? I couldn't find it on YouTube.


----------



## RainmakerV2 (Nov 8, 2017)

WINNING said:


> Then your standards are mighty low, breh. Becky/Seth are in an awful storyline that they don't want to be apart of, clearly, if you're paying attention. Corbin and Lacey STILL being challengers when they've lost twice decisively without debate. The heels look like under geeks to where when they beat them for the titles at ER, Seth and Becky will come off bad for allowing GEEKS to take the titles off him. It's bad booking. It's not unique. It's lazy.
> 
> The only things you can call that were positive were the Truth segment (because he's actually entertaining and has been for weeks) and Joe challenging for the WWE title because he's also an entertaining character (despite losing 24 hours ago to the new US champion who JUST lost to AJ tonight anyways).
> 
> So, no it wasn't great. Not even good. If you thought it was and are willing to lower expectations to get something out of this company, more power to you. I refuse to accept mediocrity.


You think Corbin and Lacey are winning? Cmon. No fucking way. I mean I would cry tears of joy, but no way.


----------



## patpat (Feb 17, 2019)

ripcitydisciple said:


> SAMCRO said:
> 
> 
> > Wow they are seriously doing an intergender tag match as the main event of the next ppv, lol AEW please Save_Us.
> ...


I love when FANS act like they are part of the creative and know what's gonna happen. 
If you think aew is gonna have an inter gender match headline a ppv and be the main event when they are going to have 4 ppv a year and are going to make people pay 50$ for it then you are as delusional yourself. 
I know the common idea is that because wwe is utter shit it means everything else is gonna be but no. And no I dont see aew putting an inter gender match as the main event of a ppv EVER for the simple reason that they are going the old school way of the "men's world title always main event". Simple. 
Also the women division being as important as the men's just mean they wont be a fucking joke. Simple and clear fam, just like the men the women are getting a women title and by what Khan said a women tag title in the future. The women division is gonna be built like the men's with the same competitively, and the same diversity in term of roster. ( joshi, American style, English strongstyle etc. 
How do I know that? Because instead of sitting there speculating about things I listen to what they say and the explanation of what they say....provided by.....
Themselves


----------



## chronoxiong (Apr 1, 2005)

I dont understand how Corbin and Lacey Evans lost their Title matches two times already and still get another Title shot. This time, in an intergender tag team match with Titles on the line against Rollins and Becky. This week's show overall was okay. Some decent stuff. The 24/7 stuff with crowning new Champions until R-Truth won it back. I thought Roman Reigns was going to squash McIntrye and Shane until the stipulation was changed. That allowed for an old man in the Undertaker to help make the save. I guess so.

I am still intrigued to see the endgame for this Bliss/Nikki Cross storyline. Their segments do have my attention (also because Bliss is so hot). And did Naomi eat two pinfalls in one night? Got to make the heels look strong. Main event was AJ Styles/Richocet? But Styles hardly got to main event Smackdown when he was the WWE Champion on that show. Odd. Good match they had though as I guess Richocet has shown that he belongs on the main roster and in the upper card. Still know nothing about him except for this um, tape that was leaked of him....


----------



## patpat (Feb 17, 2019)

ripcitydisciple said:


> Chan Hung said:
> 
> 
> > Sadly you're partly right but let's hope.AEW doesnt put inter gender shit on a main event. Doubt they will. WWE is out and desperate for ideas at this point they're just half assing it and it shows.
> ...


 cody and brandi run the company? My God:lol the bullshit you have to see on the internet. No, brandi is a brand officer and cody is an EVP, a simple EVP just like the bucks and omega. He doesnt have anymore power than him and Brandon's role is limited to the brand office. The dude running this shit is called Tony khan and already said he isnt here to watch the 4 evps ( cody the young buck Kenny) put themselves over if there isnt any clear good reason to it. If you think with the model they are going with, with 4 ppv a year, and a world title they want to push as this prestigious thing, they are going to make people pay 50$ to watch an inter gender match headline a ppv then get a clue. 
Also good job predicting their thought process better than themselves, but so far both in character and in real life ( interviews, etc) brandi Rhodes has shown absolutely no desire to be recognized as a great wrestler. Doesnt mean she is gonna wrestle, but the only thing I ever saw her complain about was people not understanding what her job as....a brand officer is. 
Information>>>speculations, sorry


----------



## Asuka842 (Jul 19, 2016)

Oh please let this be the start of Joe vs. Kofi. Joe belongs in the ME scene.

I cannot tell yet if they're actually going to turn AJ heel or not, but I wouldn't be opposed to them doing so.

The 24/7 insanity was hilarious. Still waiting on Carmella getting her shot though, make it happen WWE.

Ah yes Becky & Seth vs. Lacey & Corbin. The match everyone expected but no one wanted, especially as the ME of a PPV. The ONLY way this could work, is as a feud-ender. Becky & Seth win, and then move on to new opponents.

Gotta wonder if Undertaker is still ticked off at how badly the Goldberg match went and now has something to prove in his own mind?


All in all, a pretty decent episode of Raw imo


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

I fell asleep third hour can anyone fill me in if i missed anything 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Darker (Sep 6, 2018)

I marked out for Taker. The magic and excitement when I hear the gong never gets old


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

So, heard there were 16 Smackdown Guys on Raw last night? :bosque


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 (Dec 15, 2004)




----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 said:


>


Did he win? Was unconscious by the time this match went off.


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 (Dec 15, 2004)

bradatar said:


> Did he win? Was unconscious by the time this match went off.


Yep


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 said:


> Yep


Ok good shit, but lol at Ricochet losing his first match after winning a title.


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

A-C-P said:


> So, heard there were 16 Smackdown Guys on Raw last night? :bosque


And one of those guys - the WWE Champion - was being questioned about it...

wens2 We're about to have ourselves a little impromptu Sami and Kevin Show!

[Corey] Yes, I love this show. My favorite.

:zayn The real hard-hitting questions begin, Kofi, let's see... Question #1...
wens2 Why are you here?
:zayn2 Question #2...
wens2 Who do you think you are?
:zayn3 Question #3...
wens2 Why don't you just get the hell outta here, man?


----------



## Zapato (Jun 7, 2015)

If it wasn’t for Truth and Maverick I probably would have given up.


----------



## Bryan Jericho (Sep 8, 2014)

2 good Raw's in a row. AJ/Ricochet was great, and they held back just enough so the rematch has the potential to be even better.


----------



## The Quintessential Mark (Mar 5, 2018)

Alexa making quick work of Naomi like a boss and taking the pin for her team afterwards, Rebounding from her loss at Stomping Grounds is a good way to prepare her for Becky post ER.

I did in fact like AJ/Ricochet but I know they could have done much better than that it was a decent match but fell short of my expectations, This needs a ppv match for the US title on the line then I can see both tear the house down.


----------

